# Swashbuckling in Freeport



## Morrow (May 3, 2005)

From Morrow

Star of Against the Elves  and creator of The Knights of Ill Fortune


In association with _Persevering Productions _ and _Total Party Kill Films_

And sponsored by Never-Say-Die Healing potions​


Comes​

Swashbuckling in Freeport



_Starring_

Beth as Catherine “Sully” Sullivan

Sean as Nate Black

Rich as Tavaari

And introducing Sarah as Bronson



With special thanks to Green Ronin Publishing  and Dungeon​


----------



## Morrow (May 3, 2005)

*Cast*

Note: I'll update this section as I post new session logs, so if you aren't up to date on the story hour *here thar be spoilers*.

*Starring*

*Catherine “Sully” Sullivan* (Human Fighter 6)
*Nate Black* (Half-Elf Bard 6)
*Bronson* (Human Cleric of Aster 6)
*Tavaari Naaldren* (Half-Elf Rogue 3/ Sorcerer 3)

*With*

*Alice*  Cleric of Tinel (dead)
*Alcindar*   Dwarven tailor, owner of The Sharp Needle
*Dirwin Arnig*   Gnome Expert, member of Captains' Council and head of the Jewelers and Gem Cutters Guild
*Batora*  Yellow Sign cultist
*Belko *  Sorceror and member of the Yellow Shields (dead)
*Galen Cobb*  Former deckhand and ship's carpenter of the _Coup de Grace_
*Cole*  Ex-monk
*Tessa Corwyn*  Swashbuckler
*Dert*  Cabin boy of the _Albers_
*Milton Drac*  Sea Lord and leader of Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign (dead)
*Egil *  Cleric of Tinel (dead)
*Enzo*  Tailor and messenger for the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign (dead)
*Morgan Erendyl*  Elf Swashbuckler and Wizard
*Falthar*  Aasimar diviner, loremaster, and proprietor of Falthar's Curios
*Fenn*  Captain of the _Albers _ (dead, then sea scourge, now dead again)
*Edward “Ned” Fletcher*  Captain of the _Stingray _ (dead, now ghost)
*Petra Fricke*  Sculptor and Captains' Council hopeful
*Garek  * Dwarf master brewer and owner of the Dented Helm
*Gorsky Glitterlights*  Gnome director of Freeport Opera House
*Gorn *  Serpent person rogue impersonating Captains' Council member Brock Wallace (dead)
*Elise Grossette *  Member of the Captains' Council
*Gwendolyn*   Cleric of Shalimyr and member of Captains' Council
*Janis Hawthorne*  Elf fruit seller
*Huxley*  Former first mate of the _Albers_
*Tureg Irontooth*  Orc smith
*K'Stallo*   Serpent folk cleric, the last priest of Yig.
*Lexi*  Quiet girl
*Lucius*  Librarian at temple of Tinel
*Lydon*  Captain of the _Gambit_ and Captains' Council hopeful
*Melkior Maeorgan*  Member of the Captains' Council and member of Brotherhood of Yellow Sign (dead)
*Meepo*  Kobold
*Elina Mere*  Bard
*Mother Merrow*  Sahuagin illusionist, malenti, and leader of the Sahuagin raiders (dead)
*Milos*  Serpent person sorceror, cleric and member of the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign (dead)
*Nell*  Bard and assistant to Falthar
*Nikko*  Yellow Sign cultist (dead)
*Norton*  Cleric of Tinel
*N'tal*  Serpent person Wizard, high ranking member of the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign (dead)
*Orlando*  Captain of the _Sea Maiden _ (dead)
*Ox*  Crewman of the _Albers _ (dead)
*Peg-Leg Peligro*  Cleric and high priest of Harrimast
*Old Pete*  Crewman of the _Albers_
*Reed*  Freeport Office of Public Records
*Rittoro * Leader of the Yellow Shields (dead)
*Nifur Roberts*  Fighter and daughter of member of Captains' Council
*Margaret Roth*   Aristocrat and daughter of head of Merchant's Guild
*Scarbelly* Captain of the _Bloody Vengeance_
*Selene*  Mistress of Fenn (dead)
*Garen Stonebrake*  Dwarf, owner of the Chumhouse
*Pulma Stonebrake*  Dwarf, owner of the Chumhouse
*Throg*  Half-orc stevedore
*Erky Timbers*  Gnome Bard, Cleric of Zheenkeef
*Tomas*  Former navigator of the _Albers_
*Marcus Vale*  Wizard, former first mate of the _Coup de Grace_
*Buster Wallace   * Son of Brock Wallace, member of the Captains' Council
*Wendt*  Ship's cook of the _Albers _ (dead)

And a cast of thousands…


----------



## Morrow (May 3, 2005)

*Session 1 - 04/15/2005*

*Dead Man’s Quest*
_or A Tale of Three Captains_

Catherine “Sully” Sullivan felt the spell smash it’s way past her defenses and into her mind. In the moment before panic overwhelmed all conscious thought she asked herself, “How did I get into this mess?”  

Two days earlier Sully and her companion Nate Black had set sail aboard the merchant ship _Albers_, sailing from The City, capital of the Empire of Thonia, to the independent city-state of Freeport.  As the _Albers _ had began it’s voyage that late afternoon, Sully hadn’t been able to watch the great city, with its walled palaces spread across seven great hills, recede into the distance.  She had been much too busy with the multitude of tasks involved in getting the ship underway.  The whole crew had been hard at work under the watchful eye and sharp tongue of Captain Fenn.

At dusk Sully and Nate had gone below to collect their meal of unappetizing stew from the odorous and foul tempered cook, Wendt.  They had found themselves sitting next to Bronson, the other new crewman, an eccentric cleric of the god Aster.  Bronson explained that he was traveling to Freeport to found a church for the undead, who he believed just as deserving of spiritual care as the living.  The trio spoke to Old Pete, a grizzled sailor and longtime crewman of the Albers.  Old Pete warned them of Captain Fenn’s foul moods, but spoke highly of the first mate, Huxley.  That evening Sully encountered other members of the crew, flirting with the massive sailor, Ox, and meeting the young cabin boy, Dert.  

The next day the voyage turned decidedly strange with the arrival of Ned Fletcher.  That afternoon Old Pete spotted a small rowboat with a single passenger along the _Albers _ course.  As the Albers drew near the boat’s occupant proved to be a ghostly figure in a greatcoat and tri-corner hat.  The transparent sailor soon floated into the air and on to the deck of the Albers.  With a flourish he introduced himself as Captain Edward Fletcher, late of the _Stingray_.  Fletcher’s arrival spooked the crew, but Bronson, Nate, and Sully were able to establish friendly contact with the ghostly pirate while Huxley calmed the crew.  

Fletcher requested and received an audience with Captain Fenn and the two soon came to an agreement.  Fletcher explained that the Stingray had been attacked while becalmed near a small island half a day’s sailing from the Albers’ current position.  Fish men had crept up and holed the _Stingray _ below the water line.  The men who didn’t drown in the sinking ship were killed by the Sea Devils as they swam for shore.  The Stingray had been transporting a valuable treasure to the temple of Harrimast, the god of pirates, in Freeport when she sank.  The Eye of the Sea Dragon was a gem sacred to the pirate god.  Fletcher asked Fenn to retrieve the Eye and take it with him to Freeport.  In return Fletcher offered the remainder of his cargo.  Fenn accepted the bargain, and declared that any crewman who volunteered to swim down to the wreck would receive an equal share of the salvage.  Sully, Nate, and Bronson were the only volunteers.

The next morning the _Albers _  found not only the _Stingray_, but three other older wrecks on the reef surrounding the island.  Crewman Ox rowed the trio and Fletcher out to the wreck in the ship’s boat.  Fletcher explained that he had several _potions of water breathing _ hidden in his cabin that would ease the search of the wreck.  Sully, Nate, and Bronson swam down and, with a glowing Fletcher lighting the way, made their way to the Captain’s cabin. 

It proved lucky that the potions were hidden, as the Sea Devils seemed to have taken everything aboard ship that wasn’t nailed down.  A quick search of the vessel found that the Eye and the rest of the cargo was gone.  In the hold they found a pair of lacedons, aquatic ghouls, feasting on the bodies of several of the Stingray’s crew.  Bronson, unable to reason with the undead monsters, forced them to cower before him, and the trio made short work of them.  Nate went to retrieve Fletcher from his cabin, where the trio had left him, distraught over the fate of his ship and crew, but he had disappeared.

The group soon found a trail of dropped equipment from the Stingray leading toward the island.  Cautious and fearing a trap the trio followed the trail until it lead to a small submerged cave entrance among the rocks of the island’s cliff side.  The cave was guarded by a large blue shark, but even hindered by the water Bronson’s spells and Nate and Sully’s blades quickly dispatched the creature.

Inside the cave the trio swam along a dark tunnel, but soon saw a distinctive blue glow ahead.  Sneaking up to investigate they found a cave full of stolen treasure.  The glow came from Fletcher, who was ineffectually trying to attack a female elf with green scaled skin wearing rich jewelry and a tattered gown.  The creature evidently had sharp ears, as it turned at their approach.  The trio sprung to the attack, wounding the creature, but it retaliated, rending Sully's thoughts with powerful magic.

Sully did not make it far in her headlong flight before she felt the magic induced panic slip from her mind.  Immediately she swam back to assist her friends.  Little had changed. Bronson and Nate flanked the creature attempting to hinder her spellcasting.  Fletcher stood back, lighting the area with his glow.  As Sully moved to attack the creature got off another spell, surrounding Nate with a spray of flashing and changing rainbow lights.  Nate fell stunned, his senses overwhelmed. 

At that moment Sully attacked, and her blade struck true.  The creature, gravely wounded, turned to flee.  It braved additional blows from Sully and Bronson as it sped down the tunnel and into the darkness.


_To Be Continued…_


----------



## Morrow (May 3, 2005)

*Coming Soon*

Coming next week:


Session two of *Swashbuckling in Freeport*, brought to you by Sully
Character histories for our heroes
A thread in the _Rogues Gallery_ with stats, behind the scenes footage from the campaign, and chances to contribute to the next exciting adventure of *Swashbuckling in Freeport*.
And much, much, more!


----------



## Morrow (May 4, 2005)

*Ahead of Schedule*

*The Story of Nate Black, Pirate*

Nathaniel Blackthorne was the only son and heir of Horatio Blackthorne, an influential captain in the Thonian navy, and Silenna Chossum, the daughter of a wealthy Elven merchant family. Ho ratio was assigned to a privateer commission and Nathaniel served as his cabin boy. One of Horatio's comrades, Captain John Flint of the Manticore, turned to true piracy and framed Nate's father for his own crimes. Horatio Blackthorne hung as a traitor and Silenna Chossum committed suicide, a grave sin for followers of the goddess Aymara.

Nate was sold into slavery, first into the service of a particularly vile pirate and slaver named Cuttleblack, and later to Marcus Antonius, the patriarch of a powerful Thonian merchant family. His natural charisma allowed Nate to rise high in the ranks of slaves. He was trained as a musician and later, under the tutelage of another slave, learned the skills of a bard. Nate was serving on one of the Antonius family's many merchant vessels when it was attacked by pirates. Seeing his chance Nate turned on his captors and helped the pirates by killing the captain of the vessel, who happened to be both Nate's master and the youngest son of Marcus Antonius.

Nate decided to embrace the pirates' life aboard the Red Lady. His newfound acceptance in the pirate crew was short lived when the pirates turned on their captain, Bonny Bill. Nate took the wrong side in the mutiny and fought beside Bill and Sully, another loyal pirate. Bonny Bill was killed and Nate and Sully were marooned by the leader of the mutiny, Bonny Bill's former first mate, a treacherous one-eyed dwarf named Dirty Steve. 

Nate and Sully soon escaped their island prison by signaling a passing ship on its way to the Thonian capital. Shortly after reaching The City Nate and Sully found work aboard the Albers, a merchant vessel sailing for Freeport.

Nate has decided to raise his own crew, make his fortune and take his revenge against the navy and the merchants who ruined his previous life. Despite his troubled life he has a cheery outlook and has accepted the way his life has turned. Although denied the success of a wealthy life in the navy or as a merchant he's more than happy to make his fortune any way he can.


----------



## Morrow (May 9, 2005)

*Session 2 - 04/25/2005 (Courtesy of Sully)*

Yar! Bronson, Sully & Nate started out with Fletcher in a small room full of treasure, recently abandoned by the green, scaly elf broad. While trying to determine what to shove in their pockets first, they were assaulted by a fishman and 4 or 5 zombies. Bronson acted immediately by rebuking the zombies (and Fletcher. Oops.) With the zombies cowering in awe (and Fletcher crying like a little bitch), our heroes concentrated their efforts on the fishman. Unfortunately, luck was not on their side, and Sully and Nate nearly died. (Not good.) After a couple of good hits, however, the fishman fled, leaving only cowering zombies to fight. Yar! Bronson, Sully and Nate made short work of them and moved on. 

At this point, they decided that it might be a good idea to send a message to the ship to see if they had any healing potions and considered getting Fletcher to go to save time. For some reason, they ditched that idea, but I can’t remember why. Fortunately, Nate discovered that Fletcher could turn invisible, and Fletcher was able to scout the network of caves invisibly. Yar! He reportedseeing only two fishmen and the green “elf.” He was able to describe the caves and passages in great detail and explained the locations and conditions of the remaining fishmen AND the dragon eye gem. Unfortunately, he was unable to heal Sully and Nate. Arrrrrrrrgh!

Nate swam out to tell Ox that they would be taking longer than expected and show him some treasure. Meanwhile, Sully and Bronson brought most of the treasure into the “garbage room.” Avast, me hearties! 

After debating whether or not to rest, Bronson, Nate and Sully decided to try to use Fletcher as a distraction and attack the lone fishman in the fishman barracks. It worked like a charm, and they were able to defeat the fishman quickly.Yo-ho-ho! 

At this point, Bronson, Nate and Sully decided to go topside and check out the island. A large boulder obscured the exit to the surface from the sea, making this a potentially outstanding future pirate hideout. Avast! After more debating about whether or not to rest, Bronson, Nate and Sully heard a fishmanon the ledge by the exit to the surface. Employing the Fletcher distraction technique, they easily killed her. Hooray! 

Now,with only one injured enemy remaining, they devised a plan to finish her off as well. Upon returning to the garbage room to hide the treasure, they found the stripped but clothed body of Fletcher. The body was neither naked nor hot. Yar! So, they grabbed some nets and set a trap for the fish elf lady and used the wonderful Fletcher surprise technique on her. Yar! Luckily for them, she was not terribly skilled with her trident, and they were able to defeat her without dying. Yo-ho-ho! 

After that, they were able to take their time and get all of the treasure back to their ship. Ahoy!

They were welcomed back by their mates. Fenn had Huxley lock up the bootie, and Bronson, Nate and Sully rested until the following morning. Yo-ho-ho!

The next morning, when Nate, Bronson and Sully were on duty with Old Pete, they heard a woman’s scream from Fenn’s cabin. They broke the door down and found Celine, Fenn’s mistress, hysterically screaming and Fenn slumped over his desk… DEAD!  They sent Old Pete to fetch Huxley,and Bronson tried to calm Celine down and try to get information from her. According to Celine, the Captain was up late working, and when she woke up, he was dead. When Bronson examined the forensic evidence, it appeared that Fenn had been killed either by poison or by magic. Huxley assembled the men and told them what had happned, and put Bronson, Nate and Sully in charge of the investigation. Bronson put Celine to bed, Sully stopped Ox from spreading ill-will toward our favorite adventurers and Huxley and Nate searched Fenn’s bedroom. Under the bed, he found the captain’s log and payroll information. Avast! Upon examination of the payroll, Nate discovered that Ox, Huxley, Old Pete and Wendt all owed substantial sums of money to Fenn. Ahoy?

OH! And Fenn’s glass eye was missing!

Nate sent a boop-boop (mental message) to Bronson and Sully (which they didn’t find at all odd or disturbing) to meet him in Fenn’s cabin, which they did. They discussed this potential motive and decided to determine if thecaptain was poisoned by capturing a rat and feeding him what was left of the captain’s food. This took several hours, and the rat was unharmed by the food. Yo-ho-ho!

At dusk, Fenn was given a burial at sea. Yar!

The next morning, the ship was becalmed in a sea of fog. Old Pete saw another ship in the fog. Nate looked through his spyglass and noticed that the other ship was listing. Bronson could detect no undead on the other ship, so the 3 went over to check it out. The ship was very similar to the Elbers, so Bronson, Nate and Sully headed straight for the captain’s cabin. The captain was slumped over on this desk… DEAD! On his desk were the remnants of his logbook. Apparently, his ship was also carrying the dragon eye ruby, was becalmed, the crew went nuts, started killing each other, and the captain locked them all in the hold until they died. He also couldn’t get rid of the eye no matter what he did. Yar!

TO BE CONTINUED…


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 9, 2005)

Hello hello!

I'm such a fan of this setting style - and you're doing it proud. The filmic writing and setup are really handled well. (and liked the most recent wave of "yar's" and "ahoy's")

Looking forward to see which direction this sails (groan) off in...

Spider - settles in with beef jerky and a beer for the next update.


----------



## Morrow (May 11, 2005)

Glad you like it.  Sully will be pleased to know that you enjoyed her pirate-y talk.  It's a good crew and we're all having a good time.  Our next session is Friday, so I wouldn't be surprised if we had another update next week.  

Morrow


----------



## Morrow (May 18, 2005)

Behind the Scenes is now open for business over in the Rogues Gallery.  If you're a player in Swashbuckling in Freeport, just ignore that thread.  It doesn't exist.

Morrow


----------



## Morrow (May 19, 2005)

*Session 3 - 05/13/05 (Courtesy of Nate)*

Nate Black, terror of the seven seas, and his faithful companions Bronson, savage cleric of an exotic god from lands unknown and master of horrid necromantic arts, and Sully the brave and beautiful (but none too bright) blade of the bounding main, were in a tough spot. Becalmed in an uncharted cursed sea of the dead, he and his companions found the ghost ship the Sea Maiden and recovered the captain’s log. He learned that the Eye of the Sea Dragon was a cursed artifact that had its way with the Sea Maiden’s crew and captain. Verily, it did seem the profane stone was having some sport with Nate and his crew before consigning them to a watery grave as it had done to so many lesser sailors. Although Bronson and Sully were dreadfully afraid, Nate would have none of it! He encouraged his companions reminding them that with Sully’s flashing blade, Bronson’s mastery of profane arts and his own sharp wit (and dashing good looks) would see them through this adventure as they had so many times before! 

‘Pon returning to the good ship Albers Nate learned, aye, as he’d come to expect, that the craven crew was once again at a loss for what to do. Nate set about restoring discipline as only the most foul pirates know how before retiring below decks to decide what he and his trusted compatriots should do next. 

Much to their disappointment it seemed that the lessons learned at the end of his flashing rapier were too soon forgotten, as the crew had once again fallen apart. A fight had broken out between Ox and Huxley, acting captain and all around dullard. Poor old sodding dead captain Fen’s eye was found in Huxley’s locker, and Ox had decided to take matters into his own two ham-fisted hands. The crew was convinced Huxley had killed Fen, as they were unaware of the Curse of the Eye of the Sea Dragon… 

(Dramatic pause).

The best captains know that some lessons are better taught through force, and some through bribery. Nate distracted the crew with one of his myriad pirate sea shanties, Bronson escorted Huxley to the upper decks and Sully took Ox below… in fact she took him below several times! Yo-ho-ho! Doubling the rum ration and confounding the men with circumlocutious calumnity, order was restored once again. Nate had a feeling things were brewing topside and decamped to the upper deck. Old Pete, the only sea dog worth a shilling in the pack of them, was dispatched to the crow’s nest with strict orders to report directly to Nate. Bronson and Sully kept an eye on the crew while Nate turned the edge of his rapier like wit against the foul Eye of the Sea Dragon…

(Dramatic pause). 

Old Pete’s sharp eye served Nate well, for the ghost ship was seen to starboard. With Nate’s expert leadership and some small assistance from Sully and Bronson the ship and its undead crew were scraped aside like so many barnacles! But it was too easy a victory, for that night one of the sailors wounded in battle returned to unlife and attacked the crew! The undead sailor was dispatched with alacrity by the wicked curved blade of Sully the Fearsome! Sadly this terrible attack was not all, for it seemed Ox was infected by the same foul sorcery. Comforted with an extra rum ration, Ox slipped into death, and his memory was toasted by Nate, Bronson, and Sully. 

After the rum was finished Ox was consigned to a watery grave. But the sadness of the crewcould not be indulged for the shot ship returned, and this time it ground up against the good ship Albers and was terribly tangled in their rigging. Fierce battle ensued but Bronson let his true nature shine through his veil of normal humanity, and the undead pirates were cowed. The Sea Maiden’s new captain finally showed his face and he was… 

(Dramatic pause) 

FEN! Returned from a watery grave and seeking revenge most foul, he had come to claim Nate and Sully as part of his new crew of dead sailors! Bravely battling their way across the decks, Nate and his compatriots surged toward Fen to give him the true death he so richly deserved. Treachery, that whore of the sea Celine turned on the crew in one last desperate attempt to reunite with her accursed lover, Fen. Bronson ended Celine’s sad waste of a life, and Nate and Sully dispatched Fen to the last, final… absolute, decided, decisive, definite, incontrovertible, irrefutable, irrevocable, settled, unanswerable, unappeasable…  death… 

Victory was at their hands! But no! A terrible whirlpool, a maelstrom of churning cursed sea was pulling the Albers and the Sea Maiden to a watery demise. Nate’s lightning-like reflexes saved the craven crew once again, as he and his compatriots sprung to the rail and cut the Sea Maiden loose. The baleful barge was brought below the bounding sea… and the curse was lifted. The fog faded, and the wind returned. Once again Nate and his crew had narrowly escaped, with glorious treasure! They made sail for Freeport. When they arrived they returned the cursed stone to the Temple of Haarimast, and the craven ghost Fletcher returned to give thanks for allowing him to pierce the veil return to the world of the dead.

AND THUS CONCLUDES THIS (FINAL?) INSTALLMENT OF THE STORY OF BLACK NATE AND THE CURSE OF THE EYE OF THE SEA DRAGON! (BAH-BAH-BAAAAH!)


----------



## Morrow (May 23, 2005)

The Story of Bronson, Undead Lovin' Cleric

Bronson grew up on Haven, an island in the Sea of Dawn between the territories of the Empires of Thonia and Atlantis. Haven has been a protectorate of the Thonian Empire for generations.  The imperial governor, Severen Navalant, rules the island from Cauldron, a large town built within the rim of a dormant volcano.  Cauldron lies in the mountainous region at the northern end of the island.  The interior of the island is covered with jungles and rainforests, which gives way around the coast to a broad plain where the rich, dark soil supports a productive farming community.

Bronson’s family is quite wealthy, owning several mines in the mountains surrounding Cauldron.  Being the fourth son and unlikely to inherit, Bronson chose to become a cleric.  His parents were quite proud to have a son going into the priesthood and expected him to join the Court of Maal, the most prominent temple in Cauldron.  In Cauldron, as in many outposts of the empire, the Court functions as a law enforcement and judicial system for the community as well as attending to their spiritual needs.  

Bronson, however, chose to join Maal’s primary competition in Cauldron, the Temple of Aster.  The followers of Aster, with more concern for fairness and personal freedom than for the letter of the law, often find themselves in opposition to the rigid followers of Maal.  The churches also clash over the status of undead, whom Aster considers to be creatures worthy of protection and spiritual care, while Maal considers to be abominations to the natural order.  The presence of a small group of undead in powerful positions within the temple of Aster in Cauldron provides a constant source of conflict between the temple and the Court of Maal.

Bronson became fascinated with the undead while studying under two undead clerics of the temple, a vampire named Iverson, and a ghostly cleric named Calmus Vel.  He came to believe that he was called to minister to the spiritual needs of undead creatures and began speaking out against the poor treatment he believed they received in Cauldron.  

Upon completion of his studies, the High Priestess of the temple, a woman named Embril Aloustinai, strongly encouraged Bronson to leave Cauldron to take the message of Aster to other communities.  Bronson accepted this charge and soon hit on the idea of traveling to Freeport, a rough and tumble city-state known for its acceptance of a wide array of faiths.  A week later he signed onto the crew of a merchant vessel sailing for the capital of the Empire.  By the time he reached The City, Bronson was an able sailor, and was easily able to join the crew of the Albers and begin the last leg of his journey to Freeport.  On board the Albers, Aster realized how much he enjoyed the life of the sailor, especially the opportunity to meet and mix with people from all walks of life.

Bronson is a zealot who, at least so far, is unconcerned with his material well-being.  He makes all choices in the light of how they will help or hinder his mission.  He is very friendly and out-going, but his single-minded obsession with the undead prevents him from forming too many close friendships.


----------



## Morrow (Jun 1, 2005)

After a short hiatus Swashbuckling in Freeport returns on Friday.  I sent the following to the players to remind them what the PCs had been up to during their month of downtime.


At the end of the last session the party returned the Eye of the Sea Dragon to Peg-Leg Peligro, the high priest of the Temple of Harrimast.  You bid Peg-Leg and Ned Fletcher farewell and went out to explore Freeport.  You soon secured rooms in the Scholar's Quill, a quiet inn off the main thoroughfare in Drac's End.  The innkeeper, a matronly old woman named Desi, quickly took a liking to the three of you, even though you are somewhat rougher than her usual clientele. 

Looking to turn the bounty of your adventure in the caves of the devil fish into hard cash, you found an out-of-the-way little shop in the Merchant’s District called Falthar’s Curios.  There you met Nell, a friendly young bard with wavy auburn hair and a sunny disposition.  Nell purchased many of the group’s treasures.  She also introduced you to her employer, Falthar.  He is a middle aged wizard with thinning blonde hair and nearly colorless pale blue eyes.  You hired Falthar to identify your magical treasure.  You also sold him the _Sea Maiden_’s log and sweetened the deal by sharing details of your adventures.  Falthar was clearly intrigued by the story of the Eye of the Sea Dragon and indicated he intended to perform further research into the matter.

You all stayed busy during the following month.  Sully and Bronson soon found an excellent armorer, an orc named Tureg Irontooth, who operates out of a smithy attached to a large house only a few blocks from the Scholar’s Quill.  Tureg does excellent work and soon provided both of you with fine suits of armor.

Nate earned money by playing and singing at several taverns along the Docks and in Scurvytown.  He became a regular at the Chumhouse, a rough dive once frequented by Ned Fletcher.  The Chumhouse is one of the roughest taverns in Scurvytown and probably in all of Freeport.  It is a converted warehouse perched at the very end of one of the shorter wharves.  The cheap booze apparently makes up for many sins, including nightly fights and the occasional knifing.  Nate became fairly friendly with the owners of the Chumhouse, a pair of dwarf brothers named Garen and Pulma Stonebrake.  Although he is by no means a master, Nate is apparently still a step above the usual performers the Chumhouse attracts.  The customers seem to particularly appreciate his broad repertoire of sea chanteys and lewd ballads.

Sully spent a good deal of time drinking and meeting the locals.  She too became a regular at the Chumhouse.  The normally taciturn Garen Stonebrake was positively gleeful when he explained to her the origin of the Chumhouse’s unique moniker.  One night (while the tavern was still under its previous management) during a particularly violent dispute between the crews of rival ships, the fighting broke a hole through the wooden floor of the bar and several badly wounded pirates tumbled down into the waters below.  Blood dripping through the floorboards of the bar drew a pack of sharks up to the wharves.  After the mayhem had subsided (and wagers on the shark-pirate battle had been paid up), the bar was labeled the Chumhouse by general consensus.  To this day, sharks are sighted more often underneath the Chumhouse than in any other part of Freeport Harbor.

Bronson spent much of the month, sometimes with his companions and sometimes alone, scouring the taverns and public houses of Freeport for information.  He discovered no sign of an existing group of Aster’s, but was able to discover a handful of rumors about the undead living in and under the city.

During the month you have seen a steady increase in the number of ships in port.  However, the docks are certainly not full.  Many crews choose to spend the rainy season elsewhere.  Today is Swagfest, the day long festival held on The Docks that marks the official start of rainy season.  Ironically the day dawned bright and perfectly clear.  You’ve talked to enough old salts during your month in port to know that the beautiful weather won’t last and you would be well advised to enjoy it while you can.  Fortified by one of Desi’s excellent breakfasts you are well prepared to face whatever excitement and adventure Freeport has to offer.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 19, 2005)

HEY! 

Bump.

Where did your story hour get to? I was really getting into the swing of this...

(Spider finds an able crew, a rickity boat and a rusted cutlass, then he commandeers a search party for Morrow)


----------



## Morrow (Jun 19, 2005)

Howdy Spider!  Sorry about the recent silence.  My xp bribes proved insufficient to get the players to write up the last session, and we gamed again last night so now I'm way behind.  I'm going to email the players.  If they don't intend to write something up I'll get us caught up this week and give the bonus xp to Dirty Steve.    

To tide you over I'll let you know that since we looked in on them last the party has:

Found plenty of trouble at Swagfest
Investigated a haunted pier.  It turned out not to be haunted but that didn't make it any less dangerous.
Recruited a new party member.
Met Meepo the iconic kobold.
Done battle, in a truly swashbuckling fashion, with a band of mercenaries.
And uncovered a mysterious cult operating in Freeport.

Morrow


----------



## Morrow (Jun 25, 2005)

*The Story of Catherine "Sully" Sullivan*

Catherine Sullivan grew up in a small town on the edge Empire.  Her father is a foul tempered merchant named Jack Sullivan.  Her mother, Mary, has been ground down to a meek, mousy creature over years of abuse.  Catherine has seven elder brothers: Ben, Dirk, Evan, Frank, George, and Patrick.  Catherine suffered all man of injustices at the hands of her father and brothers until her father announced that she was to marry Biff Kelly, a foul smelling dullard and an infantry officer at the local Imperial garrison.  The prospect of a life as the wife of Biff, so much like her own father, was too much for Catherine.  She ran away.

Catherine, who soon took the name Sully, wandered for some time, often pursued by her brothers and Biff.  Eventually she joined the crew of a pirate ship, the _Red Lady_.  She had fallen in love with the captain, an honorable sea faring rogue known as Bonny Bill.  Her time aboard the Red Lady was positively idyllic.  As a member of the crew she was treated as an equal and Bonny Bill showed her more respect and affection than any man she had ever known.

It was not destined to last, however.  The Red Lady’s first mate, a vile dog named Dirty Steve, turned the crew against Bonny Bill and lead a mutiny.  Only a new recruit named Nate Black remained loyal and battled the Lady’s crew alongside Bill and Sully.  Bill was killed and Steve ordered Sully and Nate marooned.

Sully and Nate might have lived the rest of their lives on the deserted island if a passing ship, blown off course by a recent storm, hadn’t stopped at the island to refill it’s water barrels.  The ship’s captain took the two aboard and they served in the crew until the ship reached The City.  Nate and Sully, unified in their desire for revenge on Dirty Steve soon found work aboard a ship bound for Freeport.  What better place to pick up Steve’s trail?

Sully generally holds men in contempt.  She often seeks to manipulate and take advantage of them when they underestimate her.  A man must work hard to earn her respect and friendship.  She feels genuine affection for Nate, who stood by her and Bill during the mutiny and has been a loyal companion sense.  Bronson has proved to be a good companion as well, treating her with respect and often admiring her fighting skills.

Sully seeks to honor Bill’s memory by becoming a great warrior and pirate.  Someday she will have the skill and opportunity to have her revenge.


----------



## Morrow (Jun 26, 2005)

*Session 4*

Sully moved like lightning, snatching her falchion from her belt and leaping onto the stage.  The assassin dodged a sweeping blow and turned to run, jumping from the stage and running down the pier toward the water.  Sully followed, catching a glimpse from the corner of her eye of Bronson and Nate moving forward to heal the gravely wounded Captain Lydon.


Only moments before the trio had been standing near the front of the crowd listening to Captain Lydon of the _Gambit _ give a rambling speech announcing the beginning of Swagfest.  While Lydon explained the proud history of the annual Freeport festival Nate passed on what he knew about Lydon.  Apparently the captain was sponsoring a number of Swagfest events in the hope of drumming up public support for his bid for a seat on the Captain’s Council.  Lydon was rumored to be deep in debt and the Council offered some of the best opportunities for graft in Freeport.

As the trio watched the large unkempt captain with a mouthful of rotten teeth make his speech they failed to notice the cloaked woman who had made her way to the edge of the crowd until she leapt onto the stage and drove a dagger deep into Lydon’s back.


Sully cast aside her blade to grapple the assassin, and held her for a moment before she squirmed free and dove off the pier and into the water.  Sully watched carefully, but the assassin never resurfaced.

Nate and Bronson’s quick action had saved the Captain, and they helped him to his feet.  Lydon calmed the crowd, aided by the timely arrival of a wagonload of ale, free for the taking.  Lydon quickly announced the beginning of the festivities.  As the crowd scattered in search of booze and entertainment the captain thanked the trio.  He admitted that some dangerous people had apparently decided that he wouldn’t be able to pay his debts.  In the face of persistent questioning he refused to reveal who would order him killed.  He did say that he was in the trio’s debt and encouraged them to think of him should they come across a money making opportunity that requires a ship. The trio then wandered off to enjoy Swagfest.

Several hours later the trio found themselves back on the same dock as Captain Lydon was kicking off another competition.  The captain produced a large box containing a vicious dire rat.  Lydon explained that the person to bring the rat back to him would win the treasure.  Then he threw the rat into the crowd.  People were running and screaming everywhere, some trying to catch the rat, others trying to get out of its path.  Nate and Sully charged off after the rat, leaving Bronson behind.

Nate and Sully were able to keep the rat in sight, weaving through the crowd. Bronson soon decided to follow them at more relaxed pace.  They soon passed into Scurvytown and Nate saw the rat dive threw the basement window of an abandoned house. He quickly squeezed through the window after his rodent prey.

Nate’s low-light vision revealed that the basement was full of huge spider webs and several human sized bundles hung suspended in the webs.  Nate caught site of the rat tangled in a web across the room, its jaws working frantically as it tried to escape.  Behind the struggling rat loomed a massive spider.  It’s front legs ended in perfectly formed hands with long fingers which waved rapidly as it whispered, “Leave now and I will let you live.”

“Sully!  A little help!” Nate cried and, drawing his rapier, moved to attack.  

Sully could hear Nate yelling, but couldn’t make out what he was saying.  Unable to slip through the cellar window she went around to the front of the house and entered through the front door.  She stumbled around in the dark looking for the stairs.  “What are you yelling about?  It’s dark in here!”

Nate had already exchanged several blows with the spider before Sully arrived to assist him.  Nate fought valiantly, even when the spider bit him and he grew weak from poison.  The spider cast bolts of magical energy at Nate and Sully but was unable to stop them from landing several telling blows.  They seemed evenly matched until Bronson, who had heard Nate yelling and ran to help, arrived and the tide turned against the creature.  The spider skittered up the web, across the ceiling, and down the down another web behind the trio.  It began singing a droning melody, but it’s enchantment was not sufficient to stop the group from cutting it to pieces.

The group began searching the creatures lair.  Sully found some treasure and a set of clothes for a dwarf female.  Several of the large bundles contained corpses, but three of the spider’s victims still lived.  The first was an old elf woman named Janis Hawthorne.  The old woman explained that she bought fruit on the docks and sold it throughout the city.  The last thing she remembered was being approached by a dwarf woman.  Janis was very concerned about the fate of her donkey, Jake.

The second victim also remembered the dwarf woman.  He was a dull witted half-orc stevedore named Throg.  Sully tried to recruit Throg as a lackey, but he wasn’t interested and soon left.

The third victim was a beautiful young woman named Lexi.  By the time they freed her the group had lost interest in the spider’s lair and did not question Lexi.  She did not offer any information and soon she and Janis slipped away.

The trio gathered up the bound rat and returned to the docks.  Captain Lydon congratulated them and gave them a small box full of exotic spices. They decided that Swagfest had proved more exciting then they really wanted, and left the festivities behind.

Bronson suggested investigating a haunted pier he had heard about when gathering rumors about undead in Freeport.  The trio had no trouble finding the haunted pier.  The unused dock represented the only empty space in an otherwise crowded marina, full of fishing boats and other small vessels.  Bronson’s magic could not detect any undead.  However, as soon as Nate moved to the end of the dock he began hearing a voice babbling in his head.

“My head!  It’s going to split open!”
“My wrist!  Why can’t I move my wrist!”
“I need another drink!”

The voices confused the bard, but as soon as he moved away from the end of the dock, the voices subsided.  Not seeing anything on the surface, Nate decided to explore the water around the dock.  As soon as he dived into the water he once more fell victim to the voices filling his brain.  Confused and disoriented Nate swam toward the apparent source of the effect.  His low-light vision soon allowed him to make out a large mound of coral growing alone just past the end of the dock.  The odd coral looked like a giant brain.  Nate immediately recognized the Dead Man’s Brain, a dangerous form of psionic coral.  Unfortunately, Nate had already fallen victim to the coral’s psychic lure and felt himself compelled to touch it.  He felt pain shoot through his arm.

Bronson was worried for his friend and quickly found a discarded coil of rope.  He tied one end to his waist and gave the other to Sully.  He then dove into the water.  Bronson heard the coral’s psychic lure pushing at his brain, but his will remained strong as he quickly found Nate and grabbed him.  Sully then began to haul them both out of the water.  She acted just in time, pulling her companions from the water just as Bronson began to suffer from the coral’s confusion effect.

Nate felt shooting pains throughout his body.  He knew that if left untreated the coral would begin growing on his bones, first paralyzing and then killing him over a period of several days. Bronson and Sully helped Nate along as they made their way to the Temple of Harrimast.  They found father Peg-Leg in the temple.  Father Peg-Leg agreed to help Nate, explaining that they would have to return in the morning when he had prepared the proper spell.  

Before the trio returned to the Scholar’s Quill, Father Peg-Leg mentioned that he had a friend, a young cleric from the Scriptorium of Tinel, god of knowledge, who was in need of people with their particular talents.  The trio, in need of funds, quickly agreed to meet with the young cleric the following day.  

Nate, Bronson, and Sully then began making their way back toward their rooms at the Scholar's Quill.  Nate could look forward to a restless and painful night, but he would live.  The party could feel some sense of accomplishment.  They had destroyed a dangerous creature preying on the citizens of Freeport, they had recovered the creature's treasure, and tomorrow they would likely have a new job.  Not a bad day's work.  Not bad at all.


----------



## Morrow (Aug 5, 2005)

Ack!  I've got to get back to this!  In my defense, I was on vacation for three weeks.  Besides, my players were supposed to write up at least session 5, the scurvy dogs.  

Session 7 is tonight.  Watch this space for updates next week.

Morrow


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 7, 2005)

It will be great to see this back up and running.

Love the haunted pier image - still think this setting kicks ass (I'm somewhat swaying towards maritime SH's and literature in general). Notably looking forward to the swashbuckling combat... it's _The Princess Bride_ on loop in my head.

Awaiting updates!

Spider J


----------



## Morrow (Aug 8, 2005)

Amusingly enough, the party never returned to the 'haunted pier'.  I think their attitude is, "Boy that sucked.  Let's not do that again."  

I think that the Dead Man's brain may sit quietly in the bay, slowly absorbing more victims for a long time to come.  Many (game) years down the road, their all going to be famous and wealthy pirates and one day they'll be sailing their beautiful pirate ship into Freeport harbor and the hull will be torn open on a gigantic coral reef that has grown up along the dock.  Then it will use it's vast psionic powers to enslave the entire city.

Okay, that doesn't make any sense at all, but it does make me chuckle.  We DMs need to take our laughs where we can get them.

Morrow


----------



## Morrow (Aug 16, 2005)

*Session 5 - Death in Freeport*

The following morning the trio returned to the Temple of Harrimast.  They made small talk with Father Peg-Leg while he worked his magic and promised to meet his friend for lunch at the _Dented Helm_.

The arrived at the _Helm _ and met Tavarii, a drinking companion of Sully’s.  The group, apparently believing that an ability to hold one’s liquor was the only prerequisite for a career of killing things and stealing their life savings immediately welcomed him into their ranks.

They had arrived just in time to here the tail end of a tall tale told by a local personality, Erky Timbers, an adventurous gnome who runs the local temple dedicated to Zheenkeef, goddess of wine and madness.  Apparently the little guy had been with a group of explorers up near the north end of the island when they were ambushed by a tribe of cannibalistic kobolds.  The rest of his party were killed and Erky was destined for the stewpot when he was rescued by yet another group of adventurers.  (Everyone knows that adventurers breed faster than rabbits, they have to, what with the mortality rate and all.)  This new group rescued Erky and slaughtered the kobolds.

A couple of his rescuers had come with Erky to the _Helm_, apparently to bask in the disinterest of the regulars and buy everyone drinks.  Elena Mere is a beautiful black woman of the bardic persuasion.  Her companion, Tessa Corwyn is the requisite firey haired, ill tempered warrior of the bunch.  Tessa held a leash attached to the neck of a kobold crouching on the floor next to her.  Apparently the pathetic looking creature was the only survivor of his tribe.  Originally the keeper of some large lizard that his dragon worshiping kinsmen revered, Tessa had decided to keep the little creature around for his comic value.  Erky and company were soon joined by Mogan Erendyl, the group’s foppish spellslinger.  Tavari eyed Morgan carefully, apparently wanting to make sure that he’d recognize that elvish rump anywhere.

Shortly thereafter, our heroes were joined by their new employer, Brother Egil of the Temple of Tinel, god of knowledge and magic.  Apparently Brother Egil’s friend, a librarian named Lucius had gone missing.  Brother Egil’s order swears a vow of poverty, so he can’t offer much.  Lucky for him the group figures that the job will involve killing someone and taking there stuff, therefore paying for itself.

Apparently Lucius has a screw loose.  Several years ago he had some kind of breakdown that totally altered his personality.  He forgot his previous life and started using the temple as his own personal library.  Eventually the High Priest got fed up and gave Lucius his walking papers.  Shortly thereafter he disappeared from Freeport all together.

Five years later Lucius returned, his old personality restored, with no memory of his years spent wandering.  The High Priest seemed disinclined to give Lucius his old job back until he offered a bribe- a sizeable collection of books he had gathered on his wanderings.  Lucius returned to his old job and lived quietly until recently when he began having terrible nightmares of vast ancient cities, unspeakable rituals, and half seen tentacled creatures.  And now he had disappeared.  

Both Egil and the party seemed content to ignore the possibility that Lucius was simply a nut.  Egil provided directions to Lucius’ home, said he could be reached at the temple, and left the party to begin their investigations.


----------



## Morrow (Aug 18, 2005)

History of the Wanting Thief
Presenting Tavaari Naaldren

Not so long ago, Empress Gabriella of Thonia gave birth to a son.  It was a joyous event and was a great relief, as Emperor Alexus was in poor health. When the Emperor and Empress finally had their child, it was a beautiful male child. Bald as the lake is smooth, and slender, without the usual large wrinkles of baby fat that usually accompanies a child. 

This portended a frail heir. With all these lesser traits, no one could deny the intense-blue gaze of this young child. He could hold you in his gaze for days it seemed. Everyone loved their new heir. 

He had a different name back then, as he was also very different from the other children in the Empire.  The Prince was slow to mature compared to the other children his age. At age 10, he was about the size of a 5 year old. But this was not to be his biggest problem to face him. 

At age 10, his father took him to the most wisest wizard in the area. Here he met with Demetrion, the Befuddled. He had a strange way of going about doing things, but he was straight forward and didn’t beat around the bush when it came to observations. Demetrion is of medium build, medium height, non-descript old man with a long white beard, a well-worn grey robe with a wizard’s pointed hat that had a bunch of patches on it from what looks like a series of small burn marks and tears. His hat almost looks like it was… pouting. No one knows really how old Demetrion really is… he’s just been around for as long as memory serves.

The Emperor asked, “Mighty Demetrion.”

And the wizard answered, “Who? Where’s he?”

“You are the mighty Demetrion!”

“Oh, me? Well, why, Yes! I am! Now who are you to disturb me on this wonderful day?” Demetrion queried.

“I am the Emperor!”

“Well, you don’t look like one…” Demetrion stated under his breath. At this point the Emperor started to look quite indignant. Demetrion hurriedly added, “Why Yes! You are! What can I do for you today young Emperor?” The Emperor has always been described as a well-chiseled, handsome Emperor with long-dark brown hair, a square jaw, and about as tall as the tall shoulders of his prized Clydesdales. But the years have been unkind to him from his endless drinking and the many beds he has been in. The Emperor now has long streaks of grey and a hunch to his shoulders with a raspy cough. 

The Emperor said, “Wise Demetrion…”

“Who?”

At this point the Emperor growled and kept his question going, hoping it should keep the wizard thinking straight for a moment. “My boy seems to have something wrong with him. He’s quite under-developed for his age, as well as he’s awfully slender. Can you help me with what ails him?” 

Demetrion started to laugh. The Emperor was very put off by this! He demanded, “What are you laughing about old man?”

Demetrion came back with, “Why, I’m laughing at you! This is not your son!” The Emperor was dumbfounded for a moment. 

After the wizard calmed down from his laughing, the Emperor then asked, “What are you talking about? Of course he’s my son! He was born to me from my wife, the Emperess! One thing led to another and then my son was born! How could he not be my son?!?” 

The wizard gave him a straight stare. The Emperor caught the wizard’s eyes, and knew how lucid the wizard really was. The wizard calmly explained to the Emperor, “My dear Emperor… what you have brought me is the ‘boy’ that your wife bared and gave birth to. Look at his size. Look at how his ears are starting to point. Now tell me, o’ fruitful Emperor o’ mine, how many other children have you born from your extra-castle affairs? Hmmm? None?”

The Emperor standing there speechless, let alone the young prince who was very smart for his age, stared up at what he thought was his father, not sure what to make of this conversation. The wizard continues, “You are barren young Emperor. You have no fruit to bear. You need to ask your precious wife what, or whom she was doing 10 years ago when the Elder Prince Ambassador signed the Peace Accord between the Empire and the Kingdom of Alfheim. Then you will know what is ‘wrong’ with your son. Sorry you had to hear it this way kid, but he asked.”

The Emperor left the wizard’s tower, hurriedly tossed the young prince into the carriage, and sped off towards the castle. The Emperor staring ahead without looking to either side, like a man in a trance. No bump or plea for information from the Prince would the Emperor respond to.

Empress Gabriella was in her buttermilk bath when Emperor Alexus came in with the young Prince in tow. Rasping and coughing badly, the only word the Emperor could get out between agonizing gasps, was, “Out!” rasp “OUT! (rasp) Out onto the streets with ya! NO! Don’t clothe her! Throw her out of the castle bare and open to all as the whore she really is! You want to sleep with an Elf! Go live with them now! Into the gutters with ya!”

With this proclamation, the royal guard took the Queen out of her bath, naked and screaming that she’s innocent, out of the room towards the castle gate. The other guards looked questioning at the Emperor, as if to say, “What about the kid?” Emperor Alexus seeing this, said “’im too!” Stoically, the young Prince walked calmly out of the room, never looking back at the Emperor, with only a tear in his eye, portraying the only emotion the Emperor had ever seen from the young Prince…

The young prince wandered for some time and had many adventures before he eventually arrived in the territory of the Lindenelm Clan, an elven clan living on the northern border of the Empire. The small clan maintains it's independence by playing it's fealty to the Kingdom of Alfheim off against the mutual defense agreements it has made with the Empire of Thonia. The clan heads, Sovellis and Kavva Lindenelm showed the young Prince-in-Exile much kindness.

He learned the ways of the elves as well as their language and deft movements with the dexterity of his full Elvin kin. Already a marksman with the bow, and experienced with the use of his scimitar, he decided to become a little thorn in the side of his old “father”, the Emperor. 

He became known to the elves as Tavaari, meaning Patient One. He took the surname of the local village teacher of Naaldren, meaning Shadow Waiter. Tavaari liked the combination of names. He thought it served well his new purpose in life. Just before he left his settlement, he was already a well-honed, rock-steady fighter, but he wanted more. He knew he had to become more to be that thorn he wanted to be. 

At the time of his leaving, his teacher in the arts of which he was trained in, handed him a wonderful piece of Elvin craftsmanship. It was a jeweled dagger made of the finest Mithril with Elvin inscriptions meaning “Life Quest”. They hoped that he would find it useful with what he had in mind. 

Off to the streets of the city to study the Empire and find out it’s weaknesses to get back at his “father”. Oh, yes. He would get back at his “Emperor”.

However, Tavarii’s anger was not to be easily satisfied.  In the decades he had been growing into a man, hidden away in the forest, much had changed in the Empire.  Emperor Alexus had died, and the Imperial line had passed to his younger brother, and subsequently down that line until reaching the current Emperor Stefanius. Stefanius had been a good ruler by Thonian standards. He is no more corrupt or decadent than anyone else among the Empires ruling class. He is an able military leader and is expected to be quite successful in the approaching conflict with the Atlantian Empire. His son and heir, Justinian, is more of a problem. It is largely agreed that he is a worthless cretin with neither the interest nor the ability to run an Empire.

Tavarii, unsure of his path, wandered throughout the Empire and beyond.  Eventually he found himself in Freeport.  And that is where things _really _ became interesting…


----------



## Morrow (Aug 18, 2005)

*Session 5 - Death in Freeport - Boring Investigation*

Our heroes began their investigations at Lucius’ home, a quiet little cottage in Drac’s End.  Any illusions they may have harbored about the affluent life of a librarian were soon shattered.  Lucius’ cluttered little home revealed the life of a man whose love of books and knowledge clearly eclipsed any interest in comfort or reward.  

The party showed their respect for Lucius’ life choices by tearing the place apart.  Their efforts were rewarded as they discovered several items of interest:

Lucius had been studying dockmaster’s records of ships entering and leaving port.

He wanted to speak to someone named Captain Scarbelly.

He intended to purchase some turnips.

For reasons perhaps only clear to Zhenkeef, godess of madness, Lucius’ taste for root vegetables took on incredible importance.  Tavarii was immediately dispatched to visit local marketplaces and investigate the importance of turnips.

Nate had heard of Scarbelly, a brutal and successful orc pirate who commanded the ship _Bloody Vengeance_.  Clearly someone like Scarbelly would be a likely confidante for a lowly librarian.  That lead could wait.

The trio, having divested themselves of the member of the party most likely to have skills useful to investigation, made their way to the Temple of Tinel.  The temple, one of the largest in Freeport, was located not far from the Temple of Harrimast.  The massive buildings status as a library was clearly incidental to its primary role as a library and center of learning.  It mostly consisted of a single massive hall stretching a hundreds of feet into the air, with stairway after stairway crisscrossing over one another to reach balconies packed with bookshelves.  The ground floor was filled with rows of tables and desks where scholars from all of the world worked, assisted by the temple’s clerics and librarians.

Nate and Sully, assisted by an acolyte named Norton, examined dockmaster’s records, both from the last several months and from the period surrounding Lucius’ first disappearance.  Not knowing what they were looking for, they turned up little.  However, they did discover that the _Bloody Vengeance _ was currently in port, as it had been when Lucius first disappeared several years before.

Bronson, posing as a visiting cleric and scholar sought an audience with Thuron, the High Priest.  Unfortunately, he couldn’t get past the High Priest’s assistant, an arrogant little twerp named Milos.  Bronson explained that he and Lucius had kept up an extremely useful correspondence, and now that he was in Freeport he wished to find the librarian.  Milos opined that Lucius was had simply gone on a drinking binge and was sleeping it off somewhere.  He offered that he never would have allowed Lucius to return to his job and certainly didn’t have the resources to track down every wayward librarian.  Bronson thanked Milos and left to rejoin his companions.  

Their next stop was the docks, where they quickly found the _Bloody Vengeance_.  Oddly, it appeared that the crew had stayed on the ship since it’s arrival in port, and had warned away anyone who came too close.  The trio found a tavern, the _Broken Mug_, with a clear view of the _Bloody Vengeance _ and sat down to plot their next move.

*Coming Soon*: "_Hello, Sailor_,"  and our most swashbuckling battle yet!


----------



## Morrow (Aug 28, 2005)

*Ha!  We're Back!*

Hallelujah!  Internet connection has returned.  

The long awaited next updated is coming soon.  In the meantime, head over to Behind the Scenes  or Freeport Opera House Plot Suggestions to help me plot the next fiendish development in the campaign.

Morrow


----------



## Morrow (Sep 18, 2005)

*Sessions 5 and 6 - Death in Freeport*

The trio was still arguing over how to sneak on board the _Bloody Vengeance _ when Scarbelly walked through the front door of the Broken Mug. Bronson and Nate stared, momentarily stunned by their good fortune. Sully immediately went to work. 

By the time Bronson and Nate had picked their jaws up off the table Sully was perched on Scarbelly’s knee, whispering in his ear. The old orc threw back his head and laughed, his great scarred gut shaking. He wrapped one hand around Sully’s waist and hefted his tankard of ale with the other.

An hour later the trio left the Broken Mug. Sully sadly reported that she had been unable to convince Scarbelly to take her back to the Bloody Vengeance.  He would give no reason for guarding the ship so closely.  He was eager to spend the rest of the night with Sully, but not aboard his ship.

Sully had learned that Lucius had left Freeport aboard the _Bloody Vengeance _ when he disappeared years before.  He paid well to be allowed to travel with an observe the orcish pirates.  Eventually he had left the orcs at some foreign port.  Scarbelly had not seen the librarian again until a week ago when he came around asking questions about his time aboard the _Bloody Vengeance_, as if he hadn’t been there.

The trio had a good night’s sleep and a hearty breakfast at the Scholar’s Quill.  When they left the quiet inn Tavarii still had not returned.  The three friends had only walked a few blocks when they heard the distinctive clack of crossbows firing.  None of them were badly hurt, and they drew their weapons as mercenaries carrying yellow shields appeared from alleyways in front and behind them.  A pair of crossbowmen appeared on the rooftops above.  The street was suddenly clear as doors and windows slammed shut and bystanders cut down alleys to get out of sight.

One of the mercenaries proved to be a sorcerer, and a wave of fire washed over the trio.  Sully immediately charged, cutting down the sorcerer in a single blow and badly wounding his fellow on the return stroke.  Bronson and Nate leapt into action against the other mercenaries, rapier and spear landing telling blows upon their foes.

The mercenaries fought furiously, and trio suffered several more volleys of crossbowfire, but the final foe within reach fell when Nate incapacitated the mercenary captain with _Tasha’s Hideous Laughter_ and then ran him through.

Nate and Sully, thinking quickly ran to a two wheeled cart resting near the wall of one of the buildings housing a crossbowman.  This took them out of the snipers line of fire and left Bronson to suffer under another volley.  Sully balanced on the opposite end while Nate leapt into the back of the cart.  At precisely the right moment Sully leapt, aided by the cart levering her into the air.  She landed perfectly on the edge of the roof.  Her falchion flashed and the mercenary fell.

A bolt whistled by Sully’s ear as the mercenary on the neighboring roof fired at her.  Sully spun, ran for the edge of the roof and easily cleared the distance between the two buildings.  The final mercenary did not even have time to draw his sword before his head left his shoulders.

The trio dragged the bodies of their foes into a nearby alley.  They found that the mercenary captain still clung to life.  Bronson revived him and they quickly and efficiently interrogated him.  The mercenary company, known as the Yellow Shields had been hired by a man named Enzo to kill the party.  The captain, named Rittoro, was to meet Enzo at a tavern called the Black Gull at noon to receive payment for the job.

Promptly at noon Nate, Bronson, and Sully, all carrying Yellow Shields took up position at a table in the back of the Black Gull, a rather seedy dive near the docks.  Precisely on schedule Enzo arrived.  The thin, nervous little man stood out clearly amongst the Gull’s hard bitten clientele.  He headed straight toward the party’s table.  He got half way across the room before he stopped, and carefully examined their faces.  They watched despair and panic play across his features in the split second before Enzo ran.

He got maybe ten feet from the Gull’s front door before Sully grabbed him and dragged him into the shadows of a nearby building.  Once more the three went to work.  Enzo was an easier target than the nearly dead Rittoro before him.  He nearly soiled himself as Bronson explained how they were going to kill him and animate his corpse.  He quickly revealed that he was a simple tailor working as a messenger for the Brotherhood.  He had apparently been recruited after visiting local curio shops and booksellers looking for “magic secrets.”  The Master had instructed Enzo to recruit the Yellow Shields to slay the party.  Enzo did not know what the party had done to warrant death, merely that the Brotherhood was very powerful and to anger the Master could only mean their deaths.

The party also learned that recently Enzo had been making regular deliveries of food and supplies to an abandoned house in the Merchant’s District.  At the group’s direction, Enzo lead them to the house.  They took some time to examine the structure from hiding and formulate a plan.  They intimidated Enzo into making another delivery of food, this one including a hidden message for Lucius, who they presumed to be a prisoner.

Several hours later, when Enzo had not returned, they found a local street urchin and hired him to knock at the door.  The young man found the door open and after being paid, scampered off carrying more money than he had ever had in his life.

Nate, Sully, and Bronson entered the dwelling to find it empty.  They soon found a trapdoor granting access to a wine cellar, and a secret door hidden in a massive wine barrel.  They slipped through the door and down another set of stairs.  The trio creeped down the passageway at the bottom of the stairs and approached a door at the end of the corridor.  Bronson gave a cry of alarm has a trapdoor opened before the door.  Sully was able to leap aside, but Nate fell down into the darkness.  The door opened and five scaled humanoid creatures with the heads of snakes charged out and attacked Sully and Bronson with spears.

The battle was fierce and Bronson soon fell to a well placed thrust.  Sully fought bravely while Nate tried in vain to escape the pit where he found himself.  Sully was able to overcome her foes, but only after taking grievous wounds.  She helped Nate climb from the pit and he quickly moved to Bronson’s side, healing him moments before the courageous cleric would have succumbed to his wounds.  The party judged themselves in no shape to continue and withdrew to rest and heal.

The next morning the party, now rejoined by Tavarii and fully healed, returned to the bricked-up house.  The their roguish companion taking point the group proceeded cautiously, searching for traps and wary of another ambush.  Continuing their explorations they found a darkened treasury guarded by several skeletal warriors and some kind of initiation chamber guarded by a ghoul.  They left both guardians locked in their respective rooms and proceeded toward the end of the compex, where they found massive double doors which they guessed hid some fell temple.

Nate’s Detect Thoughts spell revealed that their foes were well aware of their presence and unlikely to fall for any ruse.  Abandoning all plans of subterfuge, the trio charged into the temple.  They found a large room, it’s ceilings held up by massive pillars carved like coiled snakes and it’s walls covered with disturbing tapestries.  Behind the altar, standing before a monstrous sculpture was a black robed figure.  He pulled back his hood to reveal the face of Milos!  A pair of warriors stepped from behind the pillars and fired crossbows at the party.

Battle was joined, and it only became more chaotic when several more serpent creatures sprang from a hidden door and charged.  Sully’s blade flashed, felling foes left and right.  Nate’s blade danced as he sang, only pausing to call down a series of spells upon his foes, causing several to fall asleep in the middle of the battle.  Tavarii took cover behind the pillar and traded shots with the crossbowmen.  He attempted with little success to light his bolts from one of the torches lighting the temple.  Bronson cast spells,  causing a flail composed of magic force to hammer away at Milos, and sending negative energy coursing through his foes with a touch.

Sully, unable to reach Milos directly, grabbed a rope supporting a massive chandelier above their heads.  She cut the rope and attempted to swing above the battle as the chandelier fell onto her foes. Unfortunately she lost her grip and fell amidst the wreckage.  This failure did not slow the group for long.  They soon cut down their foes and advanced on Milos, quickly brining low the treacherous cleric. 

“By the Yellow Sign, we will rule!” gasped Milos as he slid to the floor, leaving a trail of blood along the wall behind him.  As he died his features twisted and changed, revealing another serpent creature with scaly skin and a forked tongue.


----------



## Morrow (Sep 18, 2005)

*Session 6, 7, and 8 - Terror in Freeport*

A quick search of the temple revealed Enzo’s corpse, and Lucius, exhausted and wounded, but alive.  The mild librarian was thankful to be rescued and nearly brought to tears when the party revealed that Brother Egil had send them.

They returned to the treasure room and Bronson quickly brought it’s skeletal guardians under his control.  Tavarii opened several chests to reveal considerable wealth in coins, jewels, and magical objects.  They also found a library filled with disturbing volumes about the Unspeakable One, the otherworldly entity that the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign venerates.  They left the skeletons to guard the haul and returned Lucius to the temple of Tinel.  

Over the next several days the party rented a storage space in the Warehouse district and a cart to transport treasure, skeletons, and books.  They divided the treasure and sold much of it to Falthar’s Curious.  The diviner Falthar once more proved invaluable, _identify_ing the magical treasure they had recovered from the Brotherhood.

The party arranged to donate the disturbing volumes they had found in the hidden temple to the temple of Tinel and Bronson was able to use the donation to secure an audience with Thuron, the High Priest of the temple.  Bronson surreptitiously used a _detect evil _ divination on the aged cleric, who seemed not at all fooled by Bronson’s efforts to hide what he was doing.  Thuron was not offended, and in fact seemed pleased by the party’s efforts to discern if the Brotherhood had infiltrated his temple any further.  He freely admitted that it was the donation of the collection gathered on his travels that had convinced him to readmit Lucius to the temple.  

Lucius’ collection, much like the one donated by the party contained some volumes too dangerous to be added to the general collection, and would be part of the temples restricted archives.  Much of Lucius’ collection was currently being examined by a wizard named Marcus Vale, who the temple occasionally hired to catalogue arcane texts outside their areas of expertise.  Vale was employed as a teacher at the Freeport Institute and was a regular visitor to the temple library.

Bronson reported what he had learned to the party.  Nate was particularly intrigued by the news, revealing that his father’s first mate had been a wizard named Marcus Vale.  However, he believed that the entire crew of his father’s ship, the _Coup de Grace_, had been hanged for piracy.  Nate chose not to seek out Vale for the time being, wanting to gather more information before confronting him.

At Bronson’s request the party went to the Freeport Opera and gained an audience with the Opera’s artistic director, an aged gnome named Gorsky Glitterlights.  Bronson had heard that the Opera was haunted and mysterious occurrences and deaths occurred whenever they performed _The Tragedy of Daimhin and Fynballa_, an opera that was written for the company’s first season, a hundred years ago.  Gorsky admitted that he intended to open the Opera’s centennial season with _Daimhin and Fynballa _ and admitted that he was concerned.  He had already hired a pair of clerics from the temple of Mormekar to investigate, but they had found nothing.

Gorsky agreed to pay the party 750 pieces of gold if they could locate and neutralize the ghost before the opera season began in a month.  

The party explored the building thoroughly, using divinations to look for traces of magic or the undead.  They found little of interest.  Even Tavarii’s late night break into to the opera house revealed nothing out of the ordinary.  The party guessed that whatever haunted the opera house would only reveal itself when _Daimhin and Fynballa _ was performed before an audience.  They vowed to return in a month.

Shortly after the completion of their investigations at the Freeport Opera, Brother Egil approached the party once more.  Someone had ransacked Lucius’ home and Egil was worried that the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign was still active.  The party negotiated with Egil and Thuron, agreeing to continue their investigations in return for the temple’s promise to provide magic and information.

The party’s first step was to go to the Marquis Moon, an inn in the old city where Milos kept rooms under the name of Devlin.  They quickly intimidated the owner’s son into allowing them to search Devlin’s rooms.  All incriminating evidence seemed to have been removed from the cluttered rooms before their arrival.  The only real clue they found was a book, An Accounte of Metalls Base and Pure which had fallen behind some bookshelves.  Sketched onto the back page was a drawing of a lighthouse covered with arcane mathematical formula.  They also found a reoccurring doodle in the margins, a V superimposed over a circle.

The party guessed that the Cult was up to no good at the new Freeport Lighthouse which was scheduled for completion soon. Tavarii, with his extensive knowledge of Freeport society identified the doodle as the symbol of Counselor Verlaine, head of the Captain’s Council, governing body of the city. Verlaine was Sea Lord Drac’s right hand man, having to risen to power at about the same time as Drac and having become quite rich investing in the Sea Lord’s projects, including the lighthouse.  

Next the group returned to the abandoned house, only to discover members of Verlaine’s guard.  The guardsman reported that the house was sealed by order of the Captain’s Council and the hidden temple was being investigated.

The party left, but soon approached the house from the back.  They sent one of Bronson’s skeletal minions to attack the guards out front.  The sound of the battle was sufficient to cover the noise as they forced their way through a boarded up window at the back of the house.

The group headed down into the temple and discovered a female Yellow Sign cultist and four serpent people hard at work.  They made short work of the serpent people and quickly disabled the cultist.  Bronson revealed that he had prepared an _elixir of truth _ for just such an occasion.  He forced the potent elixir down the cultists throat.  Once the magic took hold and she was forced to tell the truth, the party wrung out all she knew of the Brotherhood’s plot.

The cultists, named Batora, revealed that the light house was being built to attract the attention of the slumbering or imprisoned Unspeakable One and direct it’s attention to Freeport, an event which would cause great destruction and madness.  Batora revealed that a new hidden temple had been built beneath the house of Councilor Verlaine.  Although the councilor was clearly corrupt, Batora doubted that he knew of the Brotherhood’s plans.

Further exploration of the temple revealed that the altar and statue had been removed, and that Batora had been removing cases of bricks with the Yellow Sign stamped into the centers.  The party left the temple, turned their prisoner over to the Temple of Tinel, and returned to the Scholar’s Quill.

The following day the party went to the Office of Public Records.  There they met Reed, a gruff former ships cook responsible for the Office and learned more about Verlaine’s shady business dealings.  Reed revealed that men he believed to be Verlaine’s agents had come to the Office recently and examined maps of the sewers beneath the city.

When the group left the Office of Public Records they were confronted by several of the Sea Lord’s Guard, sent to arrest them for attacking Verlaine’s guard and entering the hidden temple. The party was prepared to fight, but at that moment Brother Egil appeared.  He had a document from a member of the Captain’s Council making the party the responsibility of the Temple of Tinel.  The guardsman quickly withdrew.  However, Bronson recognized that something was wrong.  This Egil didn’t look quite right, he was a little too short and the line of his jaw was wrong.  And there was something about his eyes.  He attacked, and with his companion’s assistance subdued the false Egil.

The false Egil, quickly revealed as a cultist named Nikko revealed that he had been sent to lead the party into a trap in the sewers.  While the party did not have another _elixir of truth_, Nikko had little defense against Nate’s _detect thoughts_ spell.  The part soon decided that there was little to learn from the cultist and killed him.

With the information gained form Nikko and Batora, the party entered the sewers to search out the hidden temple beneath Verlaine’s house.  They soon ran afoul of an Otyugh, a great tentacled beast that subsists on refuse.  The creature grappled Sully, and seemed largely unharmed by Tavarii’s handcrossbow bolts.  The battle was particularly difficult as each member of the group in turn slipped and fell into the foul muck flowing through the sewer.  However the combination of Bronson’s Spiritual Weapon and Sully’s blade eventually finished off the beast.

Still following Nikko and Batora’s directions, the group bypassed a formidable crushing trap left for them by the cultists and entered the hidden temple.  They found the temple abandoned, except for the real Egil, bound to the relocated altar beneath the gaze of the grim statue removed from the other temple.

Egil was soon convinced that the party were really his friends and not cultists in disguise.  He explained that the cultists intended to brand him with the Yellow Sign, and before they left him said that after tonight, neither the Temple of Tinel nor the party would interfere in their work again.

Tavarii found a secret tunnel, presumably leading to Verlaine’s house, and a secret compartment containing a document written in the serpent’s foul tongue.  The party chose not to enter Verlaine’s home, instead leaving via the sewers.  Egil was frightened for the temple and stated his intention to go there immediately.


----------



## Morrow (Oct 2, 2005)

*Session 9 - Terror and Madness in Freeport*

Tavaari's player couldn't make it, so I sent him the following synopsis:

When we began the session the party had just located the hidden temple of the Unspeakable One in the sewers beneath the home of Chief Counselor Verlaine.  They had rescued Brother Egil and left the temple through the sewers.

Before they had left him the cultists had promised Brother Egil that after tonight neither the party nor the followers of Tinel would ever interfere again.  Egil asked the party to accompany him back to the Temple of Tinel, but they decided to go to the lighthouse instead, so the cleric went back alone.

The party collected Bronson’s undead minions and then used Nate’s magical _feather token _ to create a boat to transport them to the lighthouse.  The harbor was patrolled by several boats packed with the Sea Lord’s guard, but the darkness, foul weather, and an excellent Profession (sailor) roll got the party to the lighthouse unseen.  

The party found the lighthouse locked but unguarded.  Tavaari easily bypassed the lock and the party quickly explored the lighthouse.  The first two floors were entirely abandoned, but on the third the party encountered the towers single guardian, a Gibbering Mouther.  The amorphous mass of eyes, mouths, and flesh oozed out of the darkness and the battle was joined.  The creature nearly proved the group’s undoing.  It’s gibbering, babbling call confused Nate and its acidic spittle nearly blinded Bronson.  Things looked grim when the creature engulfed Nate, but the party slowly wore it down in spite of it’s resistance to blows. 

After the creature was overcome the party explored the rest of the tower.  The room at the top of the lighthouse was carved with numerous arcane sigils that the party was unable to identify.  It contained a tall pillar, apparently intended to hold something at the level of the windows at the top of the lighthouse.

Unable to find anything more the party returned to the Temple of Tinel.  Throughout their journey Nate brainstormed ideas for destroying the lighthouse, but it quickly became clear that the party simply didn’t have the resources to tear it down.

Upon reaching the Temple of Tinel the party found the doors open wide and heard the sounds of battle within.  Cultists of the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign had apparently entered the temple disguised as clerics of Tinel and proceeded to kill everyone they could find.  The library was scatted with corpses, including the body of Brother Egil.  The party saw a group of clerics, including Thuron and Norton, withdrawing before the onslaught of a group of cultists.

The party sprang into action.  Tavaari advanced and shot down a pair of cultists before they noticed they noticed him.  Nate cut loose a rope supporting a chandelier and rode it to a balcony overlooking the library while the chandelier crashed to the floor.  There he engaged a female warrior who had been shooting the clerics below with her crossbow.  Sully, Bronson, and his minions engaged the cultists on the ground floor.  Sully leapt over tables and ran along the tops of bookshelves to reach her enemies.  Tavaari flanked his foes and took them down with carefully placed dagger thrusts.  Bronson used his wand to animate several fallen cultists as zombies to attack their former allies.  More cultists arrived from other parts of the temple, but the party fought valiantly.  When the ground floor was cleared Sully leapt from table to bookcase to balcony to help Nate against his foe.  Bronson, Tavaari, and the undead swarmed over the final cultist.  While she was able to rebuke one of Bronson’s zombies, the rest quickly closed in and tore her to pieces.

When the battle was over Thuron explained that the cultists had apparently murdered nearly a dozen clerics, librarians, and scribes and used magic to disguise themselves as their victims and enter the temple.  Only a half dozen of the clerics of Tinel survived their attack. Without Brother Egil’s warning and the party’s timely intervention, all would have been lost.    Thuron insisted that the party stay at the temple that night.  They eagerly accepted when Norton was instructed to take them to the temple baths.

Later that night, Thuron took the party to the crypts beneath the temple and made a shocking confession.  He is in fact K’Stallo, a serpent man and the last Cleric of Yig.  (The party remembered learning that the followers of Yig had ruled Valossa, the ancient empire of the serpent folk, until it was destroyed by the Unspeakable One thousands of years ago.)  K’Stallo explained that a few of Yig’s followers had survived the cataclysm that destroyed Valossa with their sanity intact.  He had been born in a small farming village far to the north across the sea where descendents of those followers of Yig still lived.  During his wanderings Lucius had found that village.  K’Stallo realized that Lucius had collected information about the history of Valossa and the worship of Yig long thought lost.  So when Lucius left the village, K’Stallo followed him.  Those journeys eventually brought him to Freeport.

One fateful night K’Stallo slipped into the Temple of Tinel in hopes of examining the books and scrolls that Lucius had brought back from his wanderings.  He happened up Thuron, dead at his desk.  The old man’s heart had apparently given out in the night.  In that moment, blinded by greed for knowledge of his people’s history, K’Stallo chose to take on Thuron’s form and stay in the temple.

For over a year K’Stallo has acted the part of Thuron, high priest of the temple.  He should have spotted Milos immediately, but was too wrapped up in his own studies.  K’Stallo begged the party to help him defeat the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign.  He promised that if Freeport could be saved, he would contact the nearest Temple of Tinel on the mainland to send a new high priest and “Thuron” would disappear.

The party was initially quite mistrustful.  In fact Nate almost struck down K’Stallo before he could tell his story.  However, eventually they decided that what K’Stallo had told them matched what they already knew and he seemed to be telling the truth.

K’Stallo revealed that in three days there was to be a grand ball celebrating the new lighthouse and two days after that it would be lit.  He explained that he had an idea how to strike back against the Brotherhood, but needed three days to complete his research.

During the following three days the party divided the treasure gained from the cultists and did some shopping.  Bronson used magic to decipher the document Tavaari had found in the hidden temple.  It was an announcement stating that the party had been hired by Councilor Verlaine to infiltrate the Temple of Tinel, which was actually a front for the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign.  The party had double crossed and murdered Verlaine and then they died in the process of wiping out the Brotherhood.  Most disturbing of all, the document was signed by Sea Lord Milton Drac and marked with the Yellow Sign.

The party soon learned that Verlaine had indeed been murdered, but with both the party and the clerics of Tinel still alive, the story that circulated was quite different.  The party became known as heroes who had uncovered Verlaine’s treachery, defeated the Brotherhood, and saved the city.  Councilor Verlaine’s name was ordered stricken from the rolls of the Captain’s Council and all of his lands and goods were seized.  The party soon received an invitation to the grand ball, where they were to be guests of honor and recognized as heroes of the city.

The party decided to attend the ball.  They went to the Sharp Needle, a shop on the Street of Dreams in the Old City.  There Alcindar, a dwarven tailor, produced appropriate clothing to their specifications in record time.  Sully was particularly pleased with her pink ball gown.

At the ball the party was honored for their heroism.  They came face to face with Sea Lord Milton Drac for the first time when he presented them with the Order of Drac, an award named after his ancestor, the founder of Freeport.  Drac made a speech about the heroes’ brave deeds and the wonder of the lighthouse, “Soon all the world will speak of the greatness of Freeport.  As a flowing beacon, the lighthouse shall shine forth to all peoples, proclaiming the unspeakable power of our glorious city.”

The party enjoyed their newfound fame and recognition.  Bronson danced with many young ladies who were so taken with his charisma they hardly noticed that he kept stepping on their toes.  Most notably, be shared several dances with Margaret Roth, the beautiful dark haired daughter of Torsten Roth, head of the Guild of Merchants.

Nate spoke to “Thuron” and agreed to meet him after the ball.  K’Stallo introduced him to Inquisitor Hess, the ancient head of the tiny church of Maal, god of justice and judge of the dead.  The old crusader was very supportive of the party’s efforts, “On behalf of law and justice in Freeport.”  Hearing the party’s adventures described in such a way may have made Nate reconsider his outlook on life for a split second, but probably not.

Sully danced with Sea Lord Drac, who assured her that after the lighthouse was lit, “Freeport would never be the same again.”  She also met Nifur Roberts, the lovely blonde daughter of Captain Marcus Roberts of the Captain’s Council.  Apparently Nifur was the de facto head of a group of young ladies of quality who were feeling somewhat stifled in their societal role.  Apparently up to this point, their acts of rebellion had been restricted to disguising themselves and going to get drunk in a rough part of town.  However, Nifur was clearly inspired by Sully and interested in learning some of her martial skills.  On the spot Sully tried to teach a lesson in one of her other favorite skills, manipulating men.  Nifur was clearly impressed, but the lesson may have lost some of its impact when Nate arrived and began flirting shamelessly with the young lady.

K’Stallo introduced Nate, Sully, and Bronson to several members of the faction who opposed Drac on the Captain’s Council: Lady Elise Grossette, Sister Gwendolyn of the church of Shalimyr, and Dirwin Arnig of the Jewelers and Gem Cutters Guild.  They also met Petra Fricke, a noted sculptor who was Lady Grossette’s pick to replace Verlaine on the Council.  The party was concerned about being seen together, so Sister Gwendolyn agreed to meet with them later at the Temple of Tinel.

The party also met Captain Lydon, who they had saved from an assassination attempt before they met Tavaari.  The boisterous, uncouth captain was still angling for a place on the Council.

Sully collected a number of admirers during the evening.  Perhaps most prominent among them is Buster Wallace, eldest son and heir to Captain Brock Wallace.  Brock Wallace is a member of the Captain’s Council and a strong supporter of Sea Lord Drac.  His son, however, seems like a very nice young man, and seemed quite taken with Sully.  Besides, he’s rich, handsome, and has all his teeth.

As they were leaving, the party spotted Tavaari, who they had lost track of for most of the evening.  He was having a wonderful time with Morgan Erendyl, the elven member of the rival adventuring party that the group met the same day that Tavaari joined them.  While there had been some friction between the two groups, Tavaari and Morgan hit it off immediately.  Morgan’s group, following their encounter with the party had been hired by a wizard from the Freeport Institute.  They traveled to Windward, the island to the west of Freeport and journeyed to the interior in search of an ancient settlement there.  They found the settlement and, after battling trolls and other creatures, returned to Freeport with the enchanted cloak that they had been sent to find.

Morgan Erendyl is from the same clan as Prince-Ambassador Lorrim Erendyl, the elven ambassador who negotiated a treat between the Empire of Thonia and the elven Kingdom of Alfheim more than twenty years ago.  While not related to Lorrim, Morgan was able to confirm that the prince had been living in Alfheim the last time he had been home, nearly five years ago.

Nate, Sully, and Bronson left Tavaari at the ball and met with Sister Gwendolyn at the Temple of Tinel.  Gwendolyn reported that the upper levels of the lighthouse had been closed off for the last two weeks.  While initially the lighthouse had produced a lot of work for local labors, the upper levels had been completed entirely by foreign laborers brought in exclusively for that purpose.  Dirwin Arnig had discovered that Drac had commissioned the cutting of a large crystal that apparently had some magical potential, but had not used members of the Jewelers and Gem Cutters Guild for the work.

Nate expressed some frustration that the Captain’s Council had not done more to thwart Drac.  Sister Gwendolyn explained that until the party had brought forward their accusations, the Council had no reason to suspect anything beyond the normal level of corruption that is to be expected in Freeport.  Drac may be evil, and probably doesn’t have the best interests of Freeport at heart, but that doesn’t make him any different from many of his predecessors.  Before the party began their investigations, there was no reason for anyone to suspect that he was a member of the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign seeking to spread madness and destruction is a new one.

The party, lead by Nate, negotiate aggressively with Sister Gwendolyn.  In the end she agreed that if the party could prove Drac’s guilt and thwart his plans they would be well rewarded.  The Temple of Shalimyr would grant them land in the Temple District where Bronson could construct a temple of Aster.  Sister Gwendolyn would also encourage the Council to grant them one of the ships that was taken when Chief Councilor Verlaine’s property was seized.

When Sister Gwendolyn had left, K’Stallo explained his plan.  His divinations had revealed that they did not have the means to stop the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign from using the lighthouse to complete their plan.  However, they had also pointed to the solution- the Jade Serpent of Yig.  The serpent is an artifact, the physical manifestation of Yig’s power on the prime plane.  The Serpent was lost when Valossa sank.  However, in his studies K’Stallo believes that he has found its location.  

Black Dog was a brutal Freeport pirate who died mysteriously over 50 years ago.  K’Stallo has found a log apparently written by a member of Black Dog’s crew that described the location of Black Dog’s secret lair, where he hid his treasure.  The log also describes a great jade door carved with snakes and bizarre symbols that the pirates were never able to pass.  K’Stallo believes that the door is the entrance to the temple that housed the Jade Serpent.

The party immediately collected Tavaari and headed to the docks where K’Stallo had arranged for a boat.  The boat sailed along the coast of the island all night while the group slept.  They arrived at their destination, an hour after dawn.  The tide was low, revealing a sea cave between two great outcroppings of rock.  At high tide the entrance would be underwater.  The crew lowered a rowboat and the party rowed toward the opening.  Tomorrow night the lighthouse will be lit.  The party must find the Jade Serpent and return to Freeport in time.


----------



## Morrow (Oct 31, 2005)

*Session 10 - Madness in Freeport - 10/11/2005 (Courtesy of Sully)*

*Yo, ho ho!​*
When last we left Nate, _the Entertaining Bard with Roguish Good Looks_; Bronson, _the Sensitive and Insightful Cleric of Aster_; Tavaari, _the Handsome and Mysterious Rogue_; and Sully, _the Tragically Beautiful, Dazzling, Charming Master of Swords, Men and Beasts_ (Is there really a difference?); Theron had revealed himself to be K’Stallo, a cleric of Yig from the North. He had entrusted our daring heroes to retrieve the jade serpent from the Temple of Yig with which to fight the followers of He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named.

Sister Gwendolyn had promised that if Sea Lord Drac and the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign were defeated, Bronson would be rewarded with land in the temple district on which to build a temple to Aster, Nate and Sully would be rewarded with a fine, sea-faring vessel from Drac’s seized fleet, and Tavaari would be rewarded too… I guess. (He didn’t really request anything, but I’m sure that Sister Gwendolyn will come up with something appropriate.)

K’Stallo arranged for a ship to transport the party to the Temple of Yig. The temple was accessible through a cavern that could only be entered at low-tide, me hearties! At low tide, our heroes piled into a small rowboat and shoved off. Meanwhile, Bronson’s minions walked below the water accompanying the boat. 

Bronson used his superior sailing skills to pilot the boat into a wall. Nate and Bronson were cast overboard on impact, nearly sealing their fate and dooming them to watery graves, but they were able to stay afloat, and Sully moved swiftly to Bronson’s aid. As Sully attempted to free Bronson from the gloomy depths, she and Tavaari noticed four passages leading out of the caves and on the far side of the cavern, “Make-out Beach.” Sully was so distracted by the beach (even though it was not a good beach to tan on) that she failed to retrieve her trusted companion. Nate tried to swim for shore, but he was unable to make much progress and didn’t even notice the giant turtle in the water behind him. Fortunately, Sully and Tavaari did, and the latter wasted no time in attacking the beast with his might crossbow. Meanwhile, the turtle took his best shot at Nate, and it succeeded. Nate found himself badly injured and in the jaws of a beast he never saw coming. After pulling Bronson into the boat, Sully wasted no time in rowing the boat toward Nate. The creature saw the boat coming and dropped Nate, moving to attack the small vessel, giving Tavaari, Sully and Bronson and opportunity to take a shot at it. They used this opportunity to find vulnerabilities in the beast’s seemingly impenetrable shell. The monstrous turtle struck back at Sully and attempted to dive under the boat. This granted the party two boons. First, Sully’s fresh wound lit a fire in her belly to destroy the beast, and second, it gave the crew another opportunity the strike out at the monster. Although the water was reddened with the monster’s blood, the beast escaped into the morky depths. 

The party gathered on the beach to regroup and decide what to do next. As Bronson gathered his minions, Nate, Sully and Tavaari took a look around. Make-out Beach turned out NOT to be a great place to make out OR tan, much to Sully’s disappointment. It was littered with skeletons. Tavaari spotted a saber handle poking out of the sand and quickly retrieved the sword. The blade gleamed in the light of Bronson’s sword. Immediately, a shadow appeared out of the cave wall. Tavaari pulled confidence from his new weapon and charged the shadow. Sully lost her concentration for a moment. Bronson noticed that the shadow was incorporeal and could not be hurt by non-magical weapons and decided not to have his cohorts attack the fiend. Nate did a little dance. Bronson rebuked the shadow, and it cowered against the cave wall, that scurvy dog! Tavaari and Sully cut the shadow down as Bronson’s minions gathered around, and Nate did another little dance. Go, Nate, go!

After dispensing the shadow, Nate and Tavaari took a moment to examine the saber. It emanated a magical aura, but the extent of the magic remained a mystery. Nate, Tavari and Sully shuffled weapons to make the party more effective. Then, they took a moment to consider their options. None of the outlets from the cave seemed remarkable in anyway, so Sully made a suggestion based on her experience with the Pirating Aptitude Test. She proposed that they choose the third outlet. Bronson supported their decision, and they were off.

Bronson tied her skeleton and zombies to the front of the boat and instructed them to pull it down the third tunnel. The water began to move more swiftly. The tiny ship was tossed. If not for the courage of the fearless crew, the rowboat would be lost, but her course stayed true, and the waters calmed near a boarded cavern entrance. It read, “DANGER! KEEP OUT!” Bronson and Sully took a moment to consider the warning, but Nate and Tavaari blatantly ignored it, and broke right through the boards. 

After anchoring the boat, the party ventures inside. Beyond the entry lay an enormous ornate jade door. In the center of the door, there was a doorknob in the mouth of a serpent with an inscription in parseltongue below. Nobody was able to read the inscription, so Nate decided it would be a good idea to just open the door. As soon as he grasped the doorknob, he could feel the mouth of the serpent close on hand and lets go. Venom shot out of the serpent’s mouth, but Nate was able to dodge it. Bronson, Sully and Tavaari were unable to observe any of this, but Tavaari checked the door for traps anyway and found none. Bronson instructed one of her zombies to open the door, and he was able to do so without incident.

The door opened into a round room with a large statue of a serpent in the center and a ramp at the edge of the room descending down into a pool of water. Nate was able to transform himself into a locathah and swam down into the water.

Nate found himself in another round room with a statue at the center, and he could clearly see that the water did not continue down to the next level. Before returning to his friends, Nate noticed that the statue in this room was wearing a jade amulet, which he quickly took. As soon as he took the amulet, a serpent shadow appeared in the water with him. Showing a brief glimmer of wisdom, Nate swam up to join the others. The shadow followed right behind him. Bronson seized the opportunity and rebuked the shadow. Now cowering, the shadow was easily defeated by Tavaari, Nate and Sully.

The party ventured down two levels into another round room where they encountered another snakeman shadow who sat pointing at an altar. Nate decided to attack first and ask questions later, but the shadow begged for mercy. He explained that in life, he had been Alistair, a cleric of Yig, and that Yig had abandoned his people and set a curse upon the temple. Meanwhile, Nate went and sat at the top of the ramp with his head in the water so as not to waste his spell. Alistair asked for the party’s help in lifting the curse. To lift the curse, he needed help performing a ritual which required four artifacts: the amulet of the serpent, the scales of the serpent, the venom of the serpent, and the fangs of the serpent. He explained that once all artifacts were retrieved, and the ritual was performed, the jade serpent would rise out of the altar, and the un-souls of the Yig clerics would be set free. The scales of the serpent could be found on the next level down with the cleric Vrosh who had gone mad. The venom of the serpent could be found in the second level down, where the cleric of Yig, Seth, had been imprisoned. The fangs of the serpent were to be found on the lowest level in the pit of the great serpent. 

The party ventured downward in search of the scales of the serpent. When they reached the next level, there were 3 doors, one to the left, one to the right, and one gaily forward. For lack of a more informed decision, the adventurers proceeded gaily forward, where they found what appeared to be a training room. The room was filled with racks of arms and armaments that had long since lost their awesomeness. At the center of the room stood a shadow serpent in shiny green scale mail, presumably Vrosh. “Prepare to fight for Yig!” he shouted, and Sully quickly answered his call. The party made short order of Vrosh, Bronson using his power over the undead, and the rest of the party using their swords to finish him off. Vrosh’s special armor seemed to do him no good at all, and the armor soon lay in the hands of the brave adventurers. 

Tavaari checked the other two doors for traps, and they seemed safe, so the party decided to check out the other two rooms, but there wasn’t much of value in either of them, so they moved on.

On the next level, the group found 5 doors. A voice called out to the party from behind the center door. It was Sseth, who had been imprisoned there since Yig had abandoned the temple. Sseth explained how to remove the venom of the serpent from the serpent statue on that level. Sseth was a little… funny. Not funny haha, but funny hmmm… Our heroes contemplated releasing him but thought it would be better to just allow his soul to be freed when the curse was lifted. 

Further exploration revealed an incubation room full of crushed eggs, but there was one intact, which the party decided to hang on to. They also found a jade serpent, but since it didn’t rise out of the altar of Yig, they pretty much figured it wasn’t THE jade serpent, so they stowed it and moved on. Yar!

The final level revealed two doors. One door was warped and magically sealed. It was beyond the skill of even Tavaari, so the party opted for the other door. Inside was a huge room, recessed in the center, and there, in the pit, was a HUGE serpent. After a hard-fought battle, the serpent was dispatched, and Sully cut the fangs from its jaw. 

A secret door on the other side of the pit revealed a small chest. Tavaari was viciously attacked by a tiny shadow serpent, but did that stop our heroes? NAY! They quickly killed the shadow and discovered Allistar’s journal and some booty. It weren’t big booty, but ‘twas booty just the same. Booty is booty.

The brave and mighty crew raced up to Allistar’s level and quickly helped him to perform the ritual to free the souls of the priests of Yig. Always selfless, Bronson offered a blood sacrifice. As soon as the ritual was complete, the temple shook with terrible force as the jade serpent rose out of the altar. 

Nate, Sully, Bronson and Tavaari barely escaped with their lives, but their gallantry unrivaled, they pushed through to the cave entrance and shoved off. Nate wanted to explore the other caves, but the others reminded him of the pressing matters in Freeport, and the crew made off for the larger ship to rest and make their return.

To be continued, me hearties!


----------



## gernboken (Nov 3, 2005)

i found them. i'm gonna reread the entire thread so i can figure out what our plans for next session ought to be. i'm having so much fun reviewing our first few adventures. this is really cool, i gotta start writing more recaps for you.


----------



## gernboken (Nov 3, 2005)

Morrow said:
			
		

> Nate became fairly friendly with the owners of the Chumhouse, a pair of dwarf brothers named Garen and Pulma Stonebrake.  Although he is by no means a master, Nate is apparently still a step above the usual performers the Chumhouse attracts.  The customers seem to particularly appreciate his broad repertoire of sea chanteys and lewd ballads.




HEY! Nate is TOTALLY a master. 8 ranks in perform baby! beat that ! yo-ho-ho!


----------



## gernboken (Nov 3, 2005)

Morrow said:
			
		

> Brother Egil’s order swears a vow of poverty, so he can’t offer much.  Lucky for him the group figures that the job will involve killing someone and taking there stuff, therefore paying for itself.




ha! too true!


----------



## gernboken (Nov 3, 2005)

Morrow said:
			
		

> Tessa held a leash attached to the neck of a kobold crouching on the floor next to her.




hey, you forgot, nate slipped meepo some coins and a knife. i hope that little kobold sneak gets them snooty adventurers good.


----------



## gernboken (Nov 3, 2005)

*loose ends, nate's plans  *

hi morrow's readers. i play nate, dashing pirate bard. morrow asked me to give him some clue as to what we were planning and what loose ends we were gonna chase now that we've saved freeport and gone back for black dog's treasure. upon rereading the thread on enworld seems to me these are our loose ends, and nate's thoughts on what he'd like to do about them:




			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> Falthar was clearly intrigued by the story of the Eye of the Sea Dragon and indicated he intended to perform further research into the matter.



we never got the low down on what he found out about it. peg-leg peligro has it now and that's just fine with nate, but knowing how it got cursed and so far away would be interesting and might lead to more adventure of the highly lucrative kind.



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> Nate became fairly friendly with the owners of the Chumhouse, a pair of dwarf brothers named Garen and Pulma Stonebrake.



nate plans on touring the rich high taverns and squeezing them for coin in return for songs about his exploits (in which nate takes on a grossly innapropriately overblown role as the hero of the tale, and in which tavari takes on the role of a buffoon and comic relief). he also plans on touring dives like the chumhouse where he wants to raise a crew with tales of his exploits. since he and sully have already agreed she's to be captain of the new vessel, the version he tells of their story in these dives is more balanced and closer to the truth.



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> As the trio watched the large unkempt captain with a mouthful of rotten teeth make his speech they failed to notice the cloaked woman who had made her way to the edge of the crowd until she leapt onto the stage and drove a dagger deep into Lydon's back.



we never followed up on this. i'd like to. anything we can do to get lydon on our side is good, especially if he makes it onto the captain's council.



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> Sully cast aside her blade to grapple the assassin, and held her for a moment before she squirmed free and dove off the pier and into the water. Sully watched carefully, but the assassin never resurfaced.



which is just weird and even more reason we ought to seek them out.



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> The third victim was a beautiful young woman named Lexi. By the time they freed her the group had lost interest in the spider's lair and did not question Lexi. She did not offer any information and soon she and Janis slipped away.



mysterious hot chick. need i say more?



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> The trio had no trouble finding the haunted pier. The unused dock represented the only empty space in an otherwise crowded marina, full of fishing boats and other small vessels.



nate and sully discussed this over lunch today. nate thinks it's a good idea to go to the temple of tinel and research who owns the dock, and how to kill brain coral. then they can buy the pier, kill the coral, and start renting it out to people. maybe we can attract some good unsavory sorts and go into smuggling. 



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> For reasons perhaps only clear to Zhenkeef, godess of madness, Lucius' taste for root vegetables took on incredible importance. Tavarii was immediately dispatched to visit local marketplaces and investigate the importance of turnips.



wise-ass.



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> Nate had heard of Scarbelly, a brutal and successful orc pirate who commanded the ship Bloody Vengeance. Clearly someone like Scarbelly would be a likely confidante for a lowly librarian. That lead could wait.



ibid. 



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> Bronson reported what he had learned to the party. Nate was particularly intrigued by the news, revealing that his father's first mate had been a wizard named Marcus Vale. However, he believed that the entire crew of his father's ship, the Coup de Grace, had been hanged for piracy. Nate chose not to seek out Vale for the time being, wanting to gather more information before confronting him.



it's time to look into this some more. which should please tavari since his elf boyfriend seems to be working for the institute. it would be something we could do that would interest tavari which i'm sure would be a nice change of pace for his player.



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> Sully danced with Sea Lord Drac, who assured her that after the lighthouse was lit, "Freeport would never be the same again." She also met Nifur Roberts, the lovely blonde daughter of Captain Marcus Roberts of the Captain's Council. Apparently Nifur was the de facto head of a group of young ladies of quality who were feeling somewhat stifled in their societal role. Apparently up to this point, their acts of rebellion had been restricted to disguising themselves and going to get drunk in a rough part of town. However, Nifur was clearly inspired by Sully and interested in learning some of her martial skills. On the spot Sully tried to teach a lesson in one of her other favorite skills, manipulating men. Nifur was clearly impressed, but the lesson may have lost some of its impact when Nate arrived and began flirting shamelessly with the young lady.



nifur roberts and her gang of budding young pirate sluts. these are potential crew mates. i'm sure sully would relish the idea of sailing the bounding main with a crew of faithful young, hot, lonely, slutty, young pirate chicks. nate totally agrees.



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> Sully collected a number of admirers during the evening. Perhaps most prominent among them is Buster Wallace, eldest son and heir to Captain Brock Wallace. Brock Wallace is a member of the Captain's Council and a strong supporter of Sea Lord Drac. His son, however, seems like a very nice young man, and seemed quite taken with Sully. Besides, he's rich, handsome, and has all his teeth.



rich, handsome, well-connected, fully toothed. nate thinks sully ought to go after this guy. we can use him as a financial backer when we get down to the real pirating.



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> As they were leaving, the party spotted Tavaari, who they had lost track of for most of the evening. He was having a wonderful time with Morgan Erendyl, the elven member of the rival adventuring party that the group met the same day that Tavaari joined them. While there had been some friction between the two groups, Tavaari and Morgan hit it off immediately. Morgan's group, following their encounter with the party had been hired by a wizard from the Freeport Institute. They traveled to Windward, the island to the west of Freeport and journeyed to the interior in search of an ancient settlement there. They found the settlement and, after battling trolls and other creatures, returned to Freeport with the enchanted cloak that they had been sent to find.



see above, RE: marcus vale.



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> Although the water was reddened with the monster's blood, the beast escaped into the morky depths.



we need to remember this thing is still in there when we leave black dog's hidden treasure. nate and sully are sorely wounded and not up to the challenge of head to head contact with this nasty thing.



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> It read, "DANGER! KEEP OUT!" Bronson and Sully took a moment to consider the warning, but Nate and Tavaari blatantly ignored it, and broke right through the boards.



sheesh. every pirate worth his salt knows "danger! keep out!" is pirate code for "get your butt in here and help yourself to treasure!"



			
				Morrow said:
			
		

> The final level revealed two doors. One door was warped and magically sealed. It was beyond the skill of even Tavaari, so the party opted for the other door. Inside was a huge room, recessed in the center, and there, in the pit, was a HUGE serpent. After a hard-fought battle, the serpent was dispatched, and Sully cut the fangs from its jaw.



hey, we never went in that door. if no one else wants to go back and check it out nate does. he'll hire some big strong guys and go back on his own.

also:
scarbelly. his crew stuck on their ship. nate thinks it would be a fine idea to infiltrate the ship and steal scarbelly's crew. he's against stealing money or treasure from another pirate, he thinks that would break the pirate code, and just piss off the other captains in port. we seem to be doing pretty well at garnering a lot of positive attention all over the city and he doesn't want to mess that up. but talking a disgruntled crew into working for him, he thinks that's funny, and he thinks it would make a good song. so he's all about it. 

the operah:
we decided to wait till opening night since nothing was going on. i'm still into that.


----------



## Morrow (Nov 3, 2005)

Reading these quotes reveals the absurd number of typos that I allow to slip into this story hour.  I must offer my sincere apologies to my readers (all three of you).

Morrow


----------



## gernboken (Nov 3, 2005)

there's three of us?


----------



## Fulcan (Nov 3, 2005)

You'd probably be surprised by how many of us lurkers there are.

You can make it up to us with another post *grin*.


----------



## Morrow (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm going to be pretty busy for a while, so I won't have a chance to write another update for a couple weeks.  Maybe if you ask gernboken really nicely he'll describe the culmination of the party's efforts to defend Freeport from the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign.  I hear he will work for rum and bonus xp.

Morrow


----------



## gernboken (Nov 4, 2005)

i can write a recap for last week's session and for sunday. or i can get beth to do it and post it for you. i'm not sure when i'll be there sunday. i have friends coming from jersey who are leaving sunday afternoon. its a 6 hour drive and i should be able to convince them to leave by 2:30 which is when i would need to leave to get to your place by 3. but its possible there will be a delay. just giving you a heads up now, just in case.


----------



## Morrow (Dec 4, 2005)

*Session 11 - Madness in Freeport - 10/28/2005*

It was well after dark when the Albatross put the party ashore near the lighthouse.  A severe storm had lashed the island all day, delaying their return to Freeport.  The quartet and their undead minions crept toward the great doors of the tower.  Tavaari soon bypassed the locks and slipped inside.  Their stealthy entrance surprised a group of serpent folk warriors and a single human cultist who guarded the first floor of the tower.

The party sprang into action, and their foes proved no match for their spells and flashing blades.  Tavaari took the lead as the heroes advanced toward the top of the tower.  They encountered no more opposition until they reached the stairs climbing the final 100 feet to the top of the tower.  The stairs were brightly lit by hundreds of ritual candles lining the railing.  The Yellow Sign within each brick of the tower throbbed with magical energy.  

From the top of the staircase six figures watched the heroes approach.  Milton Drac stood beside five serpent folk.  He mocked the party, assuring them that the ritual would soon be complete and that they could do nothing to prevent Freeport’s decent into madness.  He turned away, “I leave them to you N’tal.  They should provide some amusement.  Don’t take too long though.  I wouldn’t want you to miss the glorious arrival of our master, the Unspeakable One.”

The party sent a volley of arrows up toward their foes and charged up the stairs.  The four serpent folk warriors took up positions on opposite sides of the tower to maximize their field of fire.  N’Tal cast a spell and stepped off the balcony to float in mid-air, his spells protecting him from the arrows of Bronson’s skeletal warriors.  

N’Tal cast another spell, causing a ball of fire to engulf Bronson and incinerate many of his undead minions.  As Sully, Tavaari, Nate, and the remaining skeletal warriors raced up the stairs, Bronson cast a spell of his own and took to the air to engage N’tal.

Bronson’s efforts to harm N’tal were thwarted repeatedly as the serpent man wizard rained _magic missiles _ and waves of flame down on the cleric.  The serpent man wizard soon deafened Bronson, making it even more difficult for the cleric to mount an effective offence.  N’tal caused a _wall of fire _ to spring up before Sully, forcing her to brave the flames to continue her advance toward the top of the lighthouse.  

Tavaari, soon followed by Nate, used a grappling hook and rope to climb to the stairs above, bypassing the flaming wall.  All the while, the serpent folk rained volleys of arrows down on their enemies.

Sully finally neared the top and moved to engage the warriors blocking her path.  Seeing that she had things well in hand, Tavaari tumbled past the warriors and moved toward the trapdoor leading to the top level of the tower.  N’tal responded by throwing a bolt of lightning at the half-elf.  Unable to dodge, he fell smoking to the floor.  N’tal, distracted by his attack on Tavaari, was unprepared when Bronson finally succeeded in landing a telling blow.  Gravely injured, the wizard flew toward the trapdoor, but as he turned to open it Nate ran to his side and ended the vile creature’s life.

Sully soon eliminated the remaining warriors and Bronson healed Tavaari.  Bronson then used his wand to animate the fallen serpent folk as skeletal warriors to assist in the final assault. They advanced to the top of the lighthouse.

Milton Drac stood with an armored warrior they recognized as Councilor Melkior Maeorgan.  The room was dominated by a pedestal on which rested a glowing yellow gem.  Battle was joined.  Tavaari stepped through a nearby doorway to race around the balcony circling the outside of the lighthouse and attack from another direction.  Bronson attempted to cast another spell, in spite of his deafness.  Nate and Sully rushed to the attack.  Nate was nearly brought low as a serpent man appeared in thin air and struck at him with a deadly looking falchion.  Two skeletal warriors quickly moved to flank the newcomer, while the others swarmed Maeorgan and Drac.

The battle was hard fought.  Drac rained down devastating spells, weaving enchantments to confuse his enemies and sending negative energy coursing through their bodies with a touch.  Maeorgan and the serpent man fought hard, displaying considerable skill with their blades.  However, the wounded and exhausted heroes persevered, giving as good as they got and taking full advantage of Bronson’s undead minions who harried Drac and his cronies, distracting them when they might have otherwise pushed an advantage.  Finally Drac and the others lay dead at their feet.  

Sully climbed the pedestal and replaced the pulsing crystal with the Jade Serpent.  For a moment the whole world seemed to turn green.  The bodies of Drac and his followers melted into piles bones and ooze under the calming green glow of the Jade Serpent.  The party looted the bodies of their fallen foes and left the lighthouse.


----------



## Morrow (Dec 4, 2005)

*Session 12 - The Aftermath - 11/6/2005*

Nate groaned as the Specter’s blade sank into his chest, draining his life essence.  He leapt aside, feeling exhausted and weak.  The party had hired Captain Lydon and his ship, the _Gambit _ to carry them back to Black Dog’s caves.  They bypassed a number of booby traps before finding Black Dog’s treasure cache.  Unfortunately, the treasure was guarded by Black Dog himself, returned as a murderous undead creature.

Bronson was unable to rebuke the enraged undead pirate, so the party advanced, using their blades as best they could against their incorporeal foe.  The specter of Black Dog soon struck Sully as well, draining her energy to feed itself.  Bronson, long since healed of his deafness, rained spells down upon the undead monstrosity.  Tavaari displayed as yet unsuspected sorcerous abilities, casting _magic missiles _ at Black Dog and making repeated effective use of the _disrupt undead _ cantrip.  Black Dog soon succumbed under this withering attack.

The party gathered the chests containing the pirate’s treasure and began transporting it back to the Gambit.  They had much to do.  The Freeport Opera season opens tomorrow, and they had ghosts to hunt.


*     *     *     *     *​

The quartet returned to Freeport and spent much of the next day dividing loot and preparing for the Opera.  Bronson introduced the group to his new cohort, Queg.  Once a half-orc harpooner, Queg was now a skeletal undead creature whose bones were carved in an elaborate combination of sea-faring scenes and arcane glyphs.

Sully, unwilling to appear in public in the same dress she had worn to the recent Ball, sought out Nifur Roberts.  Miss Roberts gladly agreed to loan her new friend a dress, and listened with rapt attention as Sully regaled her with tales of daring exploits upon the seas.

The first half of the Opera passed without incident. Bronson, Nate, and Queg (swathed in concealing clerical robes) watched from a box set aside for their use.  Sully sought out Buster Wallace, who she had met at the recent Ball.  The young man was very concerned about the disappearance of is father, Councilor Brock Wallace.  The older man had been acting very strangely lately and the younger Wallace could not imagine what might have happened to him.  Sully personally suspected that he would never be found.  He may in fact have been replaced by one of the shapeshifting serpent folk that she had slain at the lighthouse.  Of course, she could not tell the young, handsome, eligible, and very rich, Buster Wallace that she may have slain his father’s doppelganger.  Instead she was all sympathy and batting eyelashes.  By the time intermission rolled around the already smitten Mr. Wallace was quite enchanted with ‘Miss Sullivan.’

Tavaari patrolled backstage looking for anything out of the ordinary.  During intermission he sought out Nate and Bronson to explain that he had begun to see strange things.  Props and backdrops appeared and disappeared when he wasn’t looking at them.  Cobwebs appeared in the rafters then disappeared.  The very floors and walls began to look old an in ill repair, then bright and well cared for again.  The trio, joined by Queg, decided to spend the second half of the performance backstage.


----------



## Morrow (Dec 6, 2005)

*Session 12 - The Aftermath - 11/6/2005*

As the second act began, the group began to notice the odd visual effects that Tavaari had described.  Only minutes later Tavaari observed the ghostly figure of an elf woman appear at the opposite end of the backstage area, watching the opera from the wings.  They quickly surmised that the opera was indeed haunted by the ghost of Fiarella Donadrien, the elven composer who had written this very opera for the opening of the Freeport Opera House a hundred years ago.

Bronson took the lead as the party approached the ghost.  As he approached, she heard him and turned, giving him a withering look.  That one look chilled Bronson to his very soul, but he struck back, attempting to turn the undead creature.  His efforts were ineffectual.  Queg, was concerned that the ghost had so affected his master with a single glance called up an _obscuring mist_ to hide the party from its gaze.

Nate, surmising that they would need Sully’s help, attempted to peer surreptitiously through the curtains and send a _message _ to his ally.  Unfortunately, his attempts at stealth were somewhat lacking and titters of laughter filled the opera house as the audience caught sight of him peeking onto the stage. 

Queg continued to hold back to stay beyond his master’s attempts to rebuke the undead, but the others circled the mist looking for any sign of the ghost.

Sully, receiving Nate’s call for help, cast aside all subtlety.  She reached down and tore her dress, exposing a considerable amount of leg and the falchion she wore hidden under the voluminous skirts.  Tearing the skirts away entirely, she handed the useless cloth to a stammering Buster Wallace and leapt from his box, catching hold of one of the dozens of chandeliers that lit the opera house.  As her companions searched for the ghost backstage Sully swung from chandelier to chandelier, traveling toward the stage over the heads of the shocked audience.  Some gasped in surprise, others clapped with delight.  All were sure that this was one performance they would not soon forget.

Nate felt a cold presence settle into his mind.  His head turned toward Bronson, “What are you doing?  Stop disrupting the performance.  Stop this instant!”   

Bronson responded by holding up his holy symbol and releasing a burst of energy.  The ghost separated from Nate and sank, cringing to the floor.  Nate, seized the opportunity, “What do you want?  Why are you haunting this place?”

Sully arrived moments later, swinging to the curtains at one side of the stage and sliding down them.  She slipped backstage, ignoring the stares of the flabbergasted singers.  As she charged through the backstage area looking for her friends, the performance was disrupted yet again, as a scream pierced the air.

Sully passed Tavaari, she running to Nate, he running toward the source of the scream.  He quickly found three figures, a pair of actors and a stage hand exiting a large storage room.  The young actress, tearfully explained that she had found the body of one of the other singers with a knife in his chest.  Tavaari cut short his questioning as he saw the stage hand slipping away.  His blade leapt to his hand, “Stop!”

Nate was deep in conversation with the ghost.  It was indeed Fiarella Donadrien.  She did not entirely understand that she was dead.  She apparently returned because of an unshakable feeling that her opera was not finished.  Every time it was performed she came back, trying to explain changes that should be made, but her presence only lead to deaths and terror.  From her perspective she had attended a series of rehearsals, confused by the rapid changes of casting, costumes, and sets.  Nate applied himself to the Herculean task of convincing her of her own death.

Sully, finding that she could do little, collected Queg and followed Tavaari.  As they approached they saw the stagehand produce a blade seemingly out of nowhere and slip under their friend’s guard to stab him.  The stagehand then tumbled away toward a set of ropes used to raise and lower curtains and sets.  He grasped a rope and cut it with a quick slash of his blade.  He went sailing up into the air, and Queg dodged aside as a curtain crashed to the floor.  They watched the stagehand deftly step onto a catwalk and move away.

Queg, unslung his great bow and fired two shots at the fleeing man, hitting him squarely.  Unwilling to let their prey escape, Tavaari and Sully followed him into the rafters.  They did not even notice as one of the curtains loosed by their ascent crashed down over the opera director, Gorsky Glitterlights as he ran up, spluttering at the chaos they had caused.  

Tavaari attempted to cut off his opponent, but the stagehand tumbled past.  Sully, thinking quickly, grasped a rope and swung up to her foe.  She landed deftly and struck a mighty blow with her falchion.  “Surrender!” she hissed.

Demoralized, with his life’s blood seeping between his fingers, the stagehand lowered his blade.  Then he leapt aside, off the catwalk, falling far down to the floor below.

*     *     *     *     *​
Sometime later the crowd that gathered around the body identified him as Ruphus the stagehand.  Everyone was mystified until one of the older members of the cast removed his fake beard and makeup and recognized Hodge, a one-time member of the company who had been fired after a truly terrible performance several years ago.  Apparently he had returned to slay those who had criticized his abilities.

After much negotiation on Nate’s part Glitterlights, the director, agreed to accept some advice from the ghostly artist.  When the party last saw him, he was wandering off, mutering, “We can do that.  Yes, excellent idea… Oh, she won’t do at all, we’ll have to find another performer altogether…”

Nate, Tavaari, Bronson, and Queg, having been paid wandered off to find a drink.  Sully, exhausted by the events of the day, returned to the Scholar’s Quill.  When her companions staggered home some time later they discovered their friend missing, and the proprietor Dezi concerned that she had not stayed to see her brothers who had come to visit.


----------



## Morrow (Dec 10, 2005)

*Session 12 - The Aftermath - 11/6/2005*

The next morning, a note arrived from Sully requesting that the party meet her at the Chumhouse that afternoon.  They complied, arriving early to catch up on the latest rumors about the death of Sea Lord Drac.  They were surprised when Sully arrived in a coach with the Wallace family crest on the side driven by an extremely nervous liveried servant.  Sully was frantic.  Her brothers had finally tracked her down and she was sure they had come to drag her off to marry her betrothed, an boorish Thonian infantryman named Biff Kelly.  Nate and Bronson were somewhat skeptical that the elder Sullivans would be able to take Sully anywhere she didn’t want to go.  Nate advocated confronting them.  Sully was inconsolable and insisted that they secure the ship that Sister Gwendolyn had promised and leave Freeport immediately.

While the party plotted a course of action, Sully explained that when Dezi, the proprietor of the Scholar’s Quill, had told her that her brothers were waiting to see her, she had fled to the Wallace estate.  Buster Wallace had taken her in and given her a room to stay the night.  Buster, totally enthralled by Sully, had given her the use of his coach and agreed to help her outfit and crew a ship.

Bronson agreed to seek out Sister Gwendolyn and inquire about the ship.  Sully, with Queg for protection, would go to the Roberts estate and try to recruit Nifur Roberts and some of her fellow well bred hellions to their crew.  Nate and Tavaari would look in on Sully’s brothers.

Sully and Queg took the coach directly to the Roberts estate.  Sully, now well known to the servants quickly gained entrance and presented her proposition to Nifur.  Miss Roberts immediately agreed, and asked for a couple days to recruit some of her friends.

Nate and Tavaari tracked down the inn where the Sullivan brothers were staying.  Nate, his head filled with dreams of being the first mate aboard a ship crewed by horny nubile pirate sluts, managed to gather enough of his wits to concoct a simple plan.  He found the brothers in the common room and began to perform.  Using his fascination abilities he caught their attention and _suggested _ to the eldest brother that Sully had left port this very morning for the mainland, and he should follow immediately.  Nate and Tavaari slipped out the back while the brother’s argued over leaving Freeport.

Bronson sought out Sister Gwendolyn at the temple of Shalimyr, God of the Sea.  Gwendolyn soon agreed to see him, and reported complete success in her part of their bargain.  The pair left the temple and Gwendolyn lead the way to another part of the temple district.  She showed Bronson a walled compound in the shadow of the Old City walls, halfway between the Merchants District and Drac’s End. The walls of the compound were falling down and the great wooden gates had been torn down.  A number of stone and wooden structures had once stood inside, but now they were all simply burnt piles of stone.   Overgrown trees and gardens clog the paths between the piles of rubble, making passage nearly impossible.  Bronson saw only possibility.

Sister Gwendolyn explained that two years ago the inquisitors of Maal, God of Justice, discovered that this temple was a front for a group of diabolists.  They burnt the compound to the ground and scoured all taint from the land.  The temple of Shalimyr eventually acquired the land, but they had only recently rediscovered the deed.  Apparently fear that the land was haunted kept squatters away.

Next Gwendolyn lead him to the docks and they hired a boat to take them to a ship moored in the harbor.  Gwendolyn explained that Councilor Verlaine had acquired the vessel only a month before his death.  It had been seized by the Captains’ Council along with the rest of Verlaine’s estate by order of Sea Lord Drac when Verlaine was revealed to be in league with the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign.  Most of the crew found positions on other vessels when they were told that the ship was unlikely to return to service as a merchant vessel.  The two crewman who remained were still on board.  The rowboat passed a row of ships at anchor and a modest single masted vessel came into view.  Even before he caught sight of the name painted on the stern, Bronson recognized the _Albers_.  It was the very ship he, Sully, and Nate had traveled aboard when they came to Freeport.  Their friends Old Pete and Dert stood on the foredeck waving to him.

The party laid low for a few days.  Tavaari kept an eye on the Sullivan brothers after they had been unable to find a ship leaving for the mainland.  Sully spent much of her time with Buster, while Nate prepared the crew and ship.  Bronson was busy planning for his new temple.  Nifur had managed to convince a few of her fellow board young heiresses to leave Freeport with her and the young ladies quietly prepared for their departure.  It was a hot, sticky morning when the Albers sailed out of port under the able command of Captain Sullivan and her first mate, Nate Black.  Bronson stood on the docks and watched the _Albers _ until it disappeared beyond the horizon.


----------



## Morrow (Dec 10, 2005)

We picked up the story of Nate, Sully, Bronson, and Tavaari nearly four years later.  The Albers and her crew have made a name for themselves in Freeport's pirate community.  

Tavaari has established a respected postion in the Freeport underworld and has become a useful ally to several rich and powerful figures in the city.  He has also acquired the bricked-up house over the first hidden temple of the Unspeakable One that the party discovered.  He has built a townhouse on the site and the former temple and the access it offers to tunnels beneath the city have proved extremely valuable.

Bronson has constructed a small temple and works tirelessy to expand the faith of Aster in Freeport.  While his neighbors are somewhat nervous with the band of skeletons and zombies that populate his temple, he has gained some goodwill by dealing with a number of dangerous undead who have plagued the city.  Bronson pursued Margaret Roth, daughter of Torsten Roth, head of the Merchants Guild.  He was heartbroken when she was betrothed and subsequently married Buster Wallace.


----------



## Morrow (Dec 10, 2005)

*The Captain's Log of the Albers (Courtesy of Sully)*

Captain’s Log
27.1.1001
The Albers has proven her mettle amidst harsher seas than I would have chosen for her, and I am pleased. The girls, on the other hand, have not been so pleased as I. Niffie has been eager to learn, but Pansy is rather focused on the correlation between the weather and the frizziness of her hair. For the most part, however, this crew has proven as sea-worthy as the vessel that carries it- a bit worse for wear, but eager to please. 
Soon, we should be arriving in Nithia, where we can wait out the remainder of the rainy season in peace.

Captain’s Log
13.4.1001
Our time in Nithia has been well-spent, mostly on training and research, but we all look forward to returning to life at sea. Roz and Niffie have excelled in their combat training, but Pansy and Stacia seem more suited to my social training. In fact, Stacia has assumed the moniker Jugs. Indeed, the name is apt. Under my guidance, Jugs and Pansy have been able to learn much of the ships that will soon be leaving port as well as their destinations and cargo.
Meanwhile, Nate has used his shore leave to teach Dert to play the fiddle. I’m sure that’ll come in handy…

Captain’s Log
4.5.1001
Blast the Pint and a Half! The crew is greatly discouraged after a disastrous raid of the small merchant vessel, the Pint and a Half. It seems the Albers is ill-equipped to arouse much fear in the hearts of our victims. We are not ready to give up, but this decrease in morale will not likely lead us to victory. My girls have shown great courage, but the men Buster provided are merely seamen without great talent in battle. It seems more training is in order. Perhaps my girls can help me to train them in combat, and perhaps we can do something about their morale as well.

Captain’s Log
27.5.1001
It is apparent that we will need to fortify the Albers before we attempt another raid. Despite the meticulous training of Buster’s seamen, we were unable to take even the smallest of merchant ships, Peache’s Pride. We just do not have the necessary armaments for pirating. We are now returning to Nithia to do something about that. Nate and I have devised a plan to acquire some cannons. Hopefully, we will fare better in that endeavor than we have in our last two raids.

Captain’s Log
12.6.1001
We arrived in Nithia under the cover of darkness last night. Just as we had hoped, the naval vessel, the Obelisk, was still in port. Nate had some knowledge of the ship and its captain, Phineas Munch, an overweight pompous career naval captain he remembered from his youth. The port is considered safe, so the crew was ashore on leave, only a skeleton crew aboard to guard the Obelisk. Nate snuck Dert on board, and he drugged the grog. Arround that time, 5 very thirsty gals showed up on the dock. The guards were more than happy to oblige, leading them onto the boat for a drink. Soon, the guards were out, and the girls and I dragged them below deck. Shortly thereafter, the crew of the Albers arrived to borrow enough cannons and ammunition to arm the Albers. We also helped ourselves to the ship’s stores including rations and a modest amount of coin. The Albers slipped away an hour before sunrise to celebrate their first successful venture. 

Captain’s Log
23.6.1001
This morning, Old Pete spied a merchant Vessel on the horizon. This was to be the first test of our new arms. The Captain of Sophie’s Choice attempted evasive maneuvers, but surrendered upon our first warning shot. They gave no resistance, so we were glad to leave them with their lives. The take was modest at best. It is clear the ship was en route to Nithia to restock its stores. However, we were able to acquire some fine linens. Dert has proven to be a rather good tailor, and we look forward to seeing what sort of frocks he can produce for us. Pansy has already drawn up some attractive designs that are also well suited to combat. Jugs thinks that we should call ourselves the Vagina Gang, but none of the crew thinks that would be in particularly good taste. Roz has suggested Fox Force Five, and Niffie has suggested The Albers’ Sirens, but I honestly don’t see why we need a name for our party of female fighters. Nate says it will help our infamy grow, especially in song. I suppose to make a name for one’s self, one must first have a name. So be it. We shall be known as the Devil’s Concubines.

Captain’s Log
14.7.1001
Sailing North across the Sea of Dawn, we have begun trailing a mid-sized merchant vessel which looks rather promising. Old Pete recognizes it as Rosemary’s Baby. He sought work aboard Baby a few years ago, but Captain Cranston Touchhole turned him away stating that he was far too old and feeble to be of any use aboard his fine ship. Pete told the Captain to take his fine vessel and shove it up his touch-hole but not before he had a look around. It was indeed a lovely ship but not well-equipped to handle attacks. Pete says that Captain Touchhole is just the type to be pompous enough to carry high-value cargo without the proper man-power to protect it. We’re keeping our distance while we work out a plan. Rosemary’s Baby is under-armed, but she is a good ship, and could easily slip away if we are not careful.

Captain’s Log
17.7.1001
The morning dawned with our distress flag raised. It was not long before Rosemary’s Baby turned and came to our aid. Captain Touchhole presented a generous offer to rescue the women and cargo, but I graciously declined and responded with a cannonball through his hull. Baby’s crew did not respond well to our gift and charged onto our main deck, but my crew was ready. Touchhole’s men were quickly dispatched by my skilled men and women. The captain pleaded for his life, but I had no mercy for the man who ordered his crew aboard my ship. He knelt on my deck with tears in his eyes. His last words were, “At least let me die at the hands of a man.” I spilled his innards across the deck with a flash of my sabre. 
I instructed my crew to board Rosemary’s Baby and take as much cargo as they could carry. The cargo mainly consisted of great casks of Atlantean rum and wine. Touchhole’s chambers revealed an abundance of maps charting much of the eastern sea along with a chest of gold and silver. In his armoire, I found mithril armor (glad he wasn’t wearing it) and his mistress, Miranda. Not surprisingly, she was glad to be rid of Touchhole. Miranda’s father had lost her to Touchhole in a game of poker some months earlier, and she was eager to join our crew. She told me that the mithril shirt was magical and presented it to me with relish. I rewarded her by giving her my own armor in exchange and vowing to teach her to defend herself.

Captain’s Log 
18.7.1001
Last night’s victory celebration got a bit out of hand. The wine and rum flowed freely, and Nate composed a rousing tune in commemoration. In the boisterous jubilation, the crew accidentally threw a roughneck named Bull overboard, but Roz quickly jumped ship and saved him. The crew has taken to calling me Bloody Cate. They mean it as a term of endearment, but I know that it is because of my merciless behavior yesterday. I have considered trying harder to control my temper, but had the roles been reversed, Touchhole would have had no mercy for me, and so if I must leave bloodied bodies in my wake to make my way in this world, that is what I will do.
We travel now to Selba, to the east, where we can sell off much of our stores and make room for further conquests.

Captain’s Log
1.8.1001
Last night, Dert got into the rum again. He spent the greater portion of the evening stomping around the Albers insisting that he was a dragon. We gave him five lashes and sent him to bed.

Captain’s Log
18.9.1001
Our time in Selba has been largely uneventful. We got a fair price for the remaining Atlantean rum and wine, but Nate lost most of his share in the gambling dens. He was able to make some of his money back singing of our victories in the pubs near the docks. 
We depart now for Freeport to return to our friends and exchange stories of our adventures.

Captain’s Log 
8.10.1001
Our arrival in Freeport was greatly anticipated. I was relieved to see Buster waiting for me at the dock, and the girls were all happy to be reunited with their families. Of course, we all wore our best, and made it seem that the Albers’ travels had been entirely respectable.
The men will take turns performing guard duties during our stay here. Many of them have nowhere else to go. The Albers is their home. 
Niffie has invited me to stay with her family, and Nate is staying with Bronson.
Most likely, we will not depart until the fourth month of next year, when much of the rainy season has all but passed.

Captain’s Log
5.11.1001
This year’s Swagfest has brought good news of my brothers! Ben and Dirk have long since departed Freeport in hopes of finding me elsewhere. George is still here, and Tavaari tells us that he was glad to see the others go and has given up on bringing me home to Biff. Still, I am a bit wary of meeting with him, but this is very good news. My courtship with Buster has been the subject of much gossip in Freeport, and I will not be able to hide from George for very long.

Captain’s Log
9.11.1001
It looks as though we will have a new addition to our crew in Fourthmonth. George was very happy to see me, and concedes that Buster Wallace is a much finer match than Biff Kelly. He was more than a bit surprised to see what a strong woman I have become in my absence, and when he learned that I am the captain and co-owner of a ship, he nearly lost his senses!
He is soon to learn the arts of sailing and swordsmanship, and I believe he will be a fine addition to the crew. 
Although I am glad to have him accept me as I am and become a friend as well as my brother, I cannot help but doubt his intentions. I have hired Tavaari to keep an eye on him and monitor his correspondence while we are in Freeport. He knows that I am well-connected in the city, so I doubt he is stupid enough to try to betray me, but a girl can never be too careful.

Captain’s Log
14.3.1002
It has been good to spend time with Bronson and Tavaari during my time in Freeport. Last night, the ale flowed freely. A local bard even sang some of Nate’s songs recounting our adventures- The Captain’s Cannon, the tale of our raid of the Obelisk; and a couple of songs about the beautiful but deadly Devil’s Concubines. Of course, Nate says he got them all wrong, but I was just amazed that tales of our exploits have made it back to Freeport already. 
The joy and freedom I felt last night has come far too infrequently in Freeport. Too much of my time here has been spent being a proper lady. Buster has asked for my hand, but it would not be a good result for either of us. I believe that I was not meant to be domesticated by any man. I do love Buster, but I cannot expect him to give me the freedom I desire if I accept his proposal. I cannot be the wife he deserves. With genuine regret, I must break with him. I’m sure I will forget him as the first wave crashes against our bow.

Captain’s Log
8.4.1002
We are on our way to Drost, a human outpost in the heathen waters to the south of Freeport. We plan to hit as many Orcish and Lizardman vessels as possible on the way. The waters are littered with them, and they are ripe for the taking. The crew has been most loyal. Most of them are back aboard the Albers, and they are eager to see action again. As for me, I am eager to see how George fares in battle. If he is as good with a sword as he is at gambling, he should do well. He’s taken a fair amount of Nate’s money, and the two seem to get along quite well. I am pleased to have him along.

Captain’s Log
14.5.1002 
Heathen schmeathen!
These smallish vessels have proven far too easy targets for the Albers. We have amassed quite the haul and will soon be arriving in Drost to sell our cargo. I do fear, however, that George hasn’t the stomach for pirating. He has told me that he will not be continuing with the Albers after we reach Drost. I must admit, I am sorry to see him go.
Captain’s Log
22.5.1002
Finally, a moment to relax! We have arrived in Drost, and much of the crew is on leave until next moon. They have earned it. The last of the take has been distributed, and I finally have time for a drink. I am staying at a cozy inn near the docks called

Captain’s Log
23.5.1002
I have no boat!
Nate fetched me last eve after returning to the Albers for a routine check. Upon his arrival at the dock, he found no Albers, only Dert and Old Pete nursing bruises on the pier. The Albers has been confiscated by the navy and the crew on board jailed. Nate is rounding up the crew on shore leave while George and I work on a plan to get the Albers back. We have discovered that Captain Munch is on a privateer commission targeting pirate vessels in the area. He has claimed the Albers as his own personal prize. Blast you, Captain Munch!!!

Captain’s Log
24.5.1002
Our plan to win back the Albers begins at dusk this evening. George has discovered that Captain Munch is an inveterate gambler, so he is going to attempt to try to win back the Albers in a card game. Meanwhile, the girls and I will accompany Nate to the jail in an attempt to free our imprisoned crew. It’s a long shot, but we’d rather die than allow that fat, old naval captain to leave port with our beloved ship!

Captain’s Log
25.5.1002
My crew is safely back aboard the Albers!
Nate and I arrived at the jail just after nightfall. The girls and I attempted to use our wiles to distract the guards while Nate went in and freed our crew, but the guards were somehow able to resist our advances. However, when that failed, Nate was able to convince them with song. The guards left the cells unlocked and unattended, and we slipped in and freed all of the prisoners, not just our crew. This incited a riot in town, but the authorities remained unaware until after George had won back the Albers. While the navy attempted to suppress the riot of escaped prisoners, we were able to slip aboard our ship and make our escape. It was brilliant; however, I have asked Nate not to commemorate it in song, as it seems the Captain’s Cannon is what fueled Munch’s hatred for the Albers in the first place.

Captain’s Log
8.7.1002
We returned to Selba for a short rest and to drop off George. Selba seems to be as good a place as any for my brother to make his life as a gambler. 

Captain’s Log
14.7.1002
We arrived six days ago, and we have been celebrating our daring rescue of the Albers and escape from Munch ever since. The other night, after Nate sang a rousing round of She’s Only Bloody Cate Once A Month, we heard word of a cruel pirate who had kidnapped one of the local prostitutes at the Salty Dog. Her name was Mirna, and the pirate went by Dirty Steve. The description of his vessel indeed matched that of the Red Lady. Niffie and I have spent a great deal of time with the prostitutes over at the Salty Dog to try to determine where they went. We mostly heard reports that the crew of the Red Lady had been smelly and abusive, but one of the girls told us that she had heard they were headed for Glantri. She referred us to Mirna’s brother, and told us that they left only one day before our arrival. 

Captain’s Log
22.7.1002
We are en route to Glantri in search of the Red Lady and Dirty Steve. We have lost Pansy, who stayed behind in Selba with George, and we have gained Mirna’s brother, Davey. He’d like Steve’s head as much as I would.

Captain’s Log
9.8.1002
We’ve had a successful raid or two since leaving Selba, but not much in the way of rations, so we stopped at a small island called Morin to restock our stores. Many of the merchants’ stock, however, had been plundered only three days earlier by the Red Lady. We’re making ground on them!

Captain’s Log
18.9.1002
Our stop in the City provided some interesting information. There was a letter waiting for me at the Red Parrot. Buster has offered his hand to Margaret Roth. They are most certainly wed by now. I mustn’t dwell on that, though. We also received word that the Red Lady departed only one day before our arrival. Dirty Steve is so close, I can smell him!

Captain’s Log
21.10.1002
Only four days’ journey from Glantri, and an early hurricane forced us ashore on the gnomish island of Ingalgete! Our hopes of catching Dirty Steve have been dashed, but this should make for an interesting rainy season.

Captain’s Log
19.11.1002
These gnomish boys know how to treat a lady! They’ve showered gifts on me and the other girls since our arrival. One of them has even placed an enchantment on my sabre. Of course, if any of them actually got their hands on me, I doubt they’d know what to do with me.

Captain’s Log
20.12.1002
Nate and I spent the night in the cemetery in honor of Aster’s holy day. Between us, we drank a quart of rum, and at midnight, we raised our glasses to Bronson. I hope that all goes well with him.
On these rainy nights, my thoughts often return to Freeport and those we left behind.

Captain’s Log
16.2.1003
The weather has cleared for a few days, but we dare not leave. The shores here are rocky, and the slightest squall could mean the end of the Albers.

Captain’s Log
13.4.1003
A gnomish bard by the name of Gleep thought it would be funny to convince Dert that I was secretly in love with him. He crept into my room late last night and feebly attempted to seduce me. We gave him 5 lashes and sent him to bed.

Captain’s Log
29.4.1003
The rainy season nears its end, and although we’ve had some good times, I am glad to be rid of this place. Nate has acquired a treasure map. We have not given up on finding Dirty Steve and the Red Lady, but there is no way of knowing where is by now. His ship is better equipped to handle poor weather, so it is anyone’s guess where the sea has taken him.

Captain’s Log
8.5.1003
Nate’s map has led us to a small island six day’s journey southwest of Glantri. We go ashore at first light.

Captain’s Log
10.5.1003
What folly! When we arrived at the treasure site, an ambush awaited us. Apparently, the treasure was entirely fictional. It was the ill-conceived plot of Fenster and Bung, the gnomes Nate had acquired the map from. Had they not seen our crew? Had they not heard our tales? Had they not surmised our skills? There were about a dozen of them. It was a massacre, but else were we to do? Nate was visibly shaken after the battle. He killed Fenster and Bung himself. Clearly, he felt betrayed. We made no protest when he insisted on keeping their personal items for himself. 

Captain’s Log
17.5.1003
The Western seas have brought little joy and less treasure. We have heard only tales of fair Atlantis. We seek our fortune, now, to the East.

Captain’s Log
23.6.1003
After a short rest in The City, we continue our journey eastward. On our way here, we encountered few vessels, and were unable to amass much in the way of treasure. As we restocked our supplies, our stores of gold were much depleted. Hopefully, our luck will soon change for the better. 
I sent a letter to Buster while in The City. I meant only to congratulate him on his nuptials, but it was difficult to betray my true feelings. I hope he is happy.
We lit a candle for Aster the other night, but Dert knocked it over and nearly burned the upper decks. We gave him five lashes and sent him to bed.

Captain’s Log
4.7.1003
Finally, a raid worth noting! We took the Sea Urchin shortly after dusk last night. The girls showed true courage as the crew put up quite a fight, but we were able to take them. The vessel held great stores of exotic spices and beads. These should fetch a fair price at our next port.

Captain’s Log
3.8.1003
We stopped in at Selba to visit with George and Pansy. George is doing well as a gambler, and Pansy is with child! They were married just one month ago, so now I finally have a sister. 

Captain’s Log
17.8.1003
 The merchant vessels’ stores become richer and richer as we draw nearer our destination. Still, I am dissatisfied. It seems that nothing good in this life is meant to last.

Captain’s Log
30.8.1003
Tomorrow, we should reach Skullytown on the Isle of Sin. I am anxious to see what price we fetch for the huge crate of monkeys we acquired during our last raid.

Captain’s Log
2.9.1003
Dert accidentally dropped his corner of the monkey crate and set the monkeys free at the dock. So much for my fortune in monkeys!
Skullytown, on the other hand, has been quite a nice change from the increasingly dreary mood aboard the Albers. Nate’s songs regaling our adventures have reached farther than I could have imagined, and the depravity here is just what I needed. Thank the gods for wanton decadence!

Captain’s Log
17.9.1003
We have arrived in Aasla, the greatest port city in the Empire of Atlantis. It is far more beautiful than I ever could have imagined.  Towers abound, nearly touching the sky. The crew is settling in to enjoy several weeks of fair weather before the rainy season settles in. 

Captain’s Log
20.9.1003
I have discovered that Buster is here on business. I hesitate to approach him. I do not wish to upset his new life with Margaret.

Captain’s Log
22.9.1003
I have received a letter from Buster. He insists on meeting with me privately. I am to expect him late this evening.

Captain’s Log
13.10.1003
I have been meeting with Buster secretly. It seems that his marriage to Margaret was a marriage of convenience to satisfy both of their mothers. Neither of their hearts are in it. I pity his situation, but at least I am able to bring him some happiness.

Captain’s Log
16.11.1003
We have received word from Bronson that his temple will near completion toward the conclusion of the rainy season. We will return to see his progress as soon as possible. I have mixed emotions about leaving this place. I look forward to reuniting with Bronson and Tavaari, but my time here has been magical for many reasons.

Captain’s Log
13.12.1003
Nate has grown distant, and there is growing unrest between the girls. They will not tell me what has transpired to upset their friendship.

Captain’s Log
27.1.1004
Nate is insisting that we leave Atlantis immediately. I have tried to explain the dangers this would present, but he is insistent. He is being entirely unreasonable. I fear he may be ill.

Captain’s Log
30.1.1004
I have learned the reason for Nate’s distress. The harbormaster’s daughter, Sharla, is no longer able to hide her pregnancy. She claims that Nate is the father of her unborn child.
This is not good. Of course, Nate insists that the child is not his.

Captain’s Log
16.2.1004
This morning, I found Nate drunk and naked in the gutter outside the Thirsty Moose. The harbormaster has insisted that he marry Sharla upon the birth of the child. Nate does not seem to be handling this very well. I must admit, however, that the girl’s belly is far larger than would be expected for her time. Perhaps she is having twins.

Captain’s Log
29.3.1004
Sharla has given birth. Fortunately, it is obvious that the child is a half-orc. The weather seems to be letting up a bit, and we depart in one week. For all of our troubles, it will be difficult to say goodbye to the place.


----------



## Morrow (Dec 10, 2005)

*Tavaari's Activities (Courtesy of Tavaari.  Who did you think?)*

Tavaari's Time in Freeport...

With the ending of the last campaign, Sully and Nate both leaving on their wanderlust on their newly aquired boat, Tavaari has been tirelessly trying to make sure the right counselors have been getting their spots on the counsel, and again, the right Captain of the Guard to the position.  The right people in the right places make Tavaari's life that much easier to do what he does within the confines of Freeport... 

As I have been going about doing this, speaking to the people who represent the different sections of the city, I've been seen in my courtiers outfit, and other finery that makes the nobles/rich merchants of the city more at ease.  While at the same time, roaming the shadows selectively listening, watching, and getting rid of the city's dirty little secrets that will get in the way of my agenda of having the right people on top so that they can owe their positions to me, or if not out right owe, be very gracious for my help and services in getting there...  

Even though this community is based on piracy and has its own perverted image of a civil city, there still is an underground that controls the docks, and the rest that controls the city's back streets and alley ways.  Using the people I know, and the underground sewers and deserted underground cult temples, I have been trying to re-setup an underground with demanding protection money from the dock owners, and then again from the merchants that need to bring their wares into the city, even though this city is pretty liberal with their trade, some stuff is still illegal to come in, especially after the latest cult-upheaval.  Those merchants wanting an alternate route to enter the city's... market... are being told to ask me for my help in this matter.  

Having rebuilt the house on top of the first raided temple we took out, I've also redecorated lets say the underground temple to a nice safehouse/hold- up for honored guests, for the ease of coming in and out of the city through the ex-temple.  

Doing my rounds during the day, and then again at night for all the little signs within the city alerting me to certain news, or asking for help.  Being signs of linen hanging upside down drying, or plants left in the widow sill a certain way.  Slight enough of a hint for me, and not enough of a hint for even some passersby, some who may even be looking for these signs.  

Having still being kept in contact with the Albers, Capt. Sully has been asking that I keep an eye on her brothers and keep an ear as to what's going on with that situation.  I also keep her in on what the news is coming in from other vessels, who's rich to hit, and who's supposedly under our "protection" with the dock fees and the protection fees.  Again, splitting this with her for any good items that might help me with the city's influence, magic or information, and if they hear anything going on out there in the world about Freeport.  The influence of the city, the supposed character of the city, and the note that my name is the one to go to in the city for other ships that she might meet, either friendly, or the ones that she plunders, stating the fact that this might have not happened if they paid me what was asked of them in the first place to roam these waters.

While the man behind the scenes here in Freeport, I've been sending out tendrils to get more information about my parent's kingdom, and who's there, who's who, and how to best survey the situation.  Having still not forgiven my father and the subsequent heirs that have been spawned to take his place in the royal courts.  I would also like to have a quiet one on one word with my elven father ambassador sometime soon.  With Sully getting out there in the world, asking her to also help in getting any news of the two kingdoms.  

I've also been spending a lot of time with the local wizards and spell casters in the area helping hone and sharpen my new sorcerer ways.  After reading up and learning more of my geneology from the learned of this island, I start to wonder, with my magical abilities and different good looks as well, blonde hair with golden eyes and a beautiful bronzed and well-honed body, if to wether or not I have any Dragon blood in me...


----------



## Morrow (Dec 10, 2005)

From Morrow

Star of Against the Elves  and creator of The Knights of Ill Fortune


In association with _Persevering Productions _ and _Total Party Kill Films_

And sponsored by Never-Say-Die Healing potions​


Comes​

Swashbuckling in Freeport

Season Two



_Black Sails over Freeport_




_Starring_

Beth as Catherine “Sully” Sullivan

Sean as Nate Black

Rich as Tavaari

And Sarah as Bronson



With special thanks to Green Ronin Publishing  and Dungeon​


----------



## Morrow (Dec 10, 2005)

*Season Two Cast*

Note: I'll update this section as I post new session logs, so if you aren't up to date on the story hour *here thar be spoilers*.

*Starring*

*Captain Catherine “Sully” Sullivan* a.k.a. Bloody Cate (Human Fighter 7)
*Nate Black* a.k.a. Nathaniel Blackthorne (Half-Elf Bard 6/ Freeport Pirate 1)
*Bronson* (Human Cleric of Aster 7)
*Tavaari Naaldren* (Half-Elf Rogue 3/ Sorcerer 3)
*Queg* (Bronson's Cohort.  Spellstitched Bone Creature Half-Orc Ranger 2)

*With*

*Morgan Baumann*  Captain of the _Kraken's Claw_
*Lucien Buche*  Scholar
*Galen Cobb*  Former deckhand and ship's carpenter of the _Coup de Grace_
*Dert*  Cabin boy of the _Albers_
*Morgan Erendyl*  Elf Swashbuckler and Wizard
*Falthar*  Aasimar diviner, loremaster, and proprietor of Falthar's Curios
*Shantar Froese *  Elf fighter, rogue, and first mate of the _Kraken's Claw_
*Blaine Henry*  Long suffering proprietor of Rudolph's Exotic Book Shoppe
*Lydon*  Member of the Captains' Council
*Norton*  Cleric of Tinel
*Peg-Leg Peligro*  Cleric and high priest of Harrimast
*Old Pete*  Bo'sun of the _Albers_
*Flint Quickfoot *  Gnome cartographer (dead)
*Rebecca*  Fighter, bouncer and guard at the Smoking Dragon Club
*Nifur Roberts*  Fighter and crewman of the Albers
*Elias Scrimm*  Cleric of Aster
*Drak Sockit*  Half-orc rogue, claims to be the son of Milton Drac
*Throg*  Half-orc stevedore
*Marcus Vale*  Wizard, Sea Witch, and former first mate of the _Coup de Grace_

And a cast of thousands…


----------



## Morrow (Dec 19, 2005)

*Session 13 - The Map - 11/18/2005*

Sully, Nate, Tavaari, and Bronson sat around a candle lit table facing their old associate, Captain Lydon.  Queg, Bronson’s skeletal cohort, stood guarding the door.   Spread across the table lay an old map, purporting to describe the location of Yarashad, the mythical island where the pirate god Harrimast had hidden a mountain of treasure.   The map showed five islands which the more nautically minded members of the groups were quite sure did not exist in any sea they had sailed.  It seemed to indicate that Yarashad lay beyond Hell’s Triangle, a perpetually fogged over patch of ocean where fierce storms and massive whirlpools destroyed any ship foolish enough to enter.  The rotund sailor leaned over the table, “How would you like to be filthy stinking rich?”

The quartet eyed the map, and Lydon, warily.  Greed pulled at their hearts, but they were warry.   No one had ever survived Hell’s Triangle.  Were they willing to risk ship and crew on the authority of an old scrap of parchment?  Lydon continued without pause, “I’d throw everything over and look myself, but the moment I was out of port half the pirates in Freeport would be after me.  A friend of mine, a cartographer named Flint Quickfoot bought a map from someone who didn’t know what they had.  He’s sure its genuine, and we’re bringing in an expert named Lucien Buche from the mainland to help decipher it.  No one in Freeport can know about this map.  Understand?”

He looked at each of them, weighing them against some internal measure.  “Flint should be here any minute.  Here is what I propose: I’ll fund the outfitting of the _Albers_.  You four provide the muscle.  Flint and Lucien will provide the expertise.  If you find the treasure we divide it into seven shares for you four, me, Flint, and Lucien.  Recognizing that you’re accepting the lion’s share of the risk, any magic you find will be yours.”

The four finally spoke, pushing for more information, betraying distrust, negotiating for a large stake.  Lydon was unmoved, he had the authority of the map.  He was offering them the greatest payoff in history.  They would accept his terms.  Finally he browbeat them into agreeing to continue, to at least explore the possibilities.  A small smile played across his lips.  He knew the quartet.  Once they began, they were committed.  They would play the cards they were dealt and they wouldn’t betray him.  If they survived the rewards would be enormous for all of them.

“Here is the wrinkle.  Lucien was on the _Albatross_, which was due in port two weeks ago.  Rumor has it that she was waylaid by the _Kraken’s Claw_."  They all knew the _Claw _ and her captain, Morgan Baumann.  She was as feared a captain as you could find in Freeport, with a quick blade and no mercy in her soul.

"If Bauman got her hands on the _Albatross_, she ain’t coming.  My eyes on the docks tell me that the Claw arrived in port four days ago.  They unloaded a prisoner, an old scholarly looking fellow.  Bauman has a hideout in Scurvytown.  I don’t know where it is.  Find it, rescue Lucien and get him to figure out how to get through the triangle.  I’m worried about Flint, you might start by looking in on him.”

And that was that.  Lydon folded the map and secreted it close to his heart.  His new partners left in search of the gnome.  And so it begins.

*     *     *     *     *​
As they walked the quartet discussed what they had been doing in the four years since the _Albers _ had fled Freeport, one step ahead of Sully’s brothers.  In the intervening years Nate and Sully had established themselves as able pirates, Bronson had built a temple and began building a community dedicated to Aster in Freeport, Tavaari had established a place of influence in the criminal and political dealings of the city.  One of Tavaari’s accomplishments had been to help Lydon secure a seat on the Captains’ Council, the ruling body of the city.  

They also discussed recent unrest in the city.  Freeport had recently seen an influx of cheap orc labor.  Drac’s End and Scurvytown were packed with them.  There was all the tension between orc and human laborers that one might have expected.  Nearly the moment they arrived in Freeport Nate and Sully observed a riot, fighting between humans and orcs that was quickly put down by the Sea Lord’s guard.  An interesting new wrinkle to the problem was that one of the many individuals who was claiming to be a member of the Drac family, and thus an heir to the position of Sea Lord, was a half-orc named Drak Sockit.  

Drak was stirring up the orcs, fanning the flames of their discontent.  He claimed that Milton Drac had taken advantage of his mother, an innocent orc maiden, showering her with gifts and promises.  Now Drak had come to Freeport to claim his birthright and insure that his orcish brethren were treated fairly.  

Before reaching the inn the group dispatched Tavaari to use his underworld contacts to find the location of Captain Baumann’s hideout.  The others found Flint’s inn and were directed upstairs by a hostile serving woman.  “The gnome’s been getting visitors all day.”

In fact, the gnome’s visitors were somewhat less than friendly.  As the party approached Flint’s door they could here several voices growling threats.  Sully quickly kicked the door in, surprising several sailors crammed into the small room standing over a bruised and battered gnome.  The party quickly sprang into action.  The sea dogs proved no match for Sully’s blade and were quickly dispatched.

The party tended Flint’s wounds and introduced themselves.  Flint had little information about the map, he had bought it in a blind lot at the Freeport Auction House.    He was able to confirm that the sailors were Bauman’s men.  Undoubtedly Lucien had been forced give them his name.  Soon Tavaari returned, bearing the location of Bauman’s hideout beneath a drug den in Scurvytown.  Queg was dispatched to escort Flint to the temple of Aster while the others looked for Lucien.

Rudolph’s Exotic Book Shop sold rare volumes, but clearly did most of it’s business in pornography and explicit material.  The old man behind the counter took little interest in Sully’s attempts at diplomacy, but was more responsive to shouted threats and finally being physically removed from his shop.  That barrier out of the way, the party quickly found a hidden doorway behind a curtain and advanced down a dim hall.  Their way was blocked by a heavy iron door.  Tavaari addressed the problem as only he could, but his skills were insufficient to bypass the lock.  Unwilling to give up the party bolstered Sully with _Bull’s Strength_ and then helped her to batter the door off it’s hinges.  The process took some time and was quite loud.  By the time the party entered the drug den hidden behind the book shop, it was full of pirates, including the infamous Captain Baumann.  Throwing caution to the winds the party moved to attack.

Bauman had little to say this time beyond, “Get ‘em boys!” and so battle was joined.  The quartet could hardly advance into the room, it was so crowded with vicious sea dogs.  Sully advanced into the room, but was quickly struck down by Bauman and Rebecca, a massive woman warrior who served as bouncer for the club.  Bronson _summoned _ a large fiendish ape into the midst of the sailors while Nate tumbled in to heal Sully.  However the ape soon fell under a hail of arrows from Baumann’s elven first mate and Nate fell beneath Bauman’s blade.  Bauman held her cutlass over the conscious bodies of Sully and Nate and forced Bronson and Tavaari to throw down their arms.  Tavaari seemed prepared to make a break for it but Bronson shouted him into submission.

Baumann allowed Bronson to heal his friends enough to get them mobile, then ordered the group striped over their weapons and packs and firmly bound.  They were then hustled into the pirates’ hideout beneath the building.  They were taken to a dark round room and chained to the wall.  It was little surprise to discover that they shared their cell with a bruised old man.  They had found Lucien Buche.  Now all they had to do was escape.  No problem.


----------



## gernboken (Dec 19, 2005)

Morrow said:
			
		

> They had found Lucien Buche.  Now all they had to do was escape.  No problem.




you almost make it sound like we did it on purpose.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Morrow, just dropping you a message to say I'm still on board. Been a little behind with my SH reading duties, but I'm getting there. 

(spider hauls up the anchor and sails off into the sunset/oncoming comet)


----------

